# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [Débat] Quel est votre rappeur francais préféré ?

## gaetan.tranvouez

Voila, une question simple, quel est le meilleur rappeur francais, sinik, booba, psy4, sniper ou encore bien d'autres...  vous de choisir.

Moi perso je dirai le groupe sniper...

A vous...

----------


## Satch

J'aurai tendance  dire aucun, parce que je n'aime pas du tout le rap en lui mme ni l'esprit qu'il y a autour.

Mais s'il faut en citer un, je dirai Passy. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il ne se cantonne pas au rap. Il a l'air assez ouvert (cf son duo avec Calogero, que je trouve bien sympa).

----------


## boleduch

Benny B sans aucun doute et les paroles le prouvent :

http://www.bide-et-musique.com/song/833.html

 ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## yann2

Gad Elmaleh  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

Sniper?

Ils ont des paroles nausabondes.

Sinik bof!

Booba et psy4 je connais pas.

Sinon le rap je suis pas un grand fan mais j'en coute un peu essentiellement de l'amricain.

Dans le franais j'aime bien le klub des loosers, TTC (le second degr est hilarant), Akhenaton, IAM (pas tout) voire NTM (mme si j'arrive pas  me dcider si Joey Starr est un c** ou pas).

----------


## Deadpool

> J'aurai tendance  dire aucun, parce que je n'aime pas du tout le rap en lui mme ni l'esprit qu'il y a autour.
> 
> Mais s'il faut en citer un, je dirai Passy. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il ne se cantonne pas au rap. Il a l'air assez ouvert (cf son duo avec Calogero, que je trouve bien sympa).


Passy  c'est pas du rap c'est de la varit qu'il fait, comme ses 2 autres compres d'ailleurs.

Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par "Tout ce qu'il y a autour"?

----------


## Oluha

j'aime pas le rap donc...  ::roll::

----------


## Skyounet

> j'aime pas le rap donc...


Pareil, a la limite du rap americain, mais je suis meme pas capable de citer un artiste  ::aie::  

Sinon bah comme Satch, je dirai Passy.

----------


## Satch

> Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par "Tout ce qu'il y a autour"?


Mon but c'est pas de faire partir le truc en Troll mais pour te rpondre, juste un exemple :
Dans le train, il y a trs souvent des abrutis qui ne peuvent pas s'empcher de mettre la musique  fond, histoire de bien en faire profiter tous le wagon. Ben 9 fois sur 10 c'est du rap... 

bon allez, je peux pas rsister : 
[mode troll]
Les mtalleux, eux, sont au moins plus respectueux.
[/mode troll]

----------


## yiannis

Je n'aime pas le rap, mais comme mon fils en ecoute, j'en entend aussi  :;):  
Je dirais donc, que IAM ou assasins ce n'est pas mal car ils ont des textes intelligents. Je ne supporte pas les mecs qui font du gangsta rap, si tu les ecoutes ce sont tous de gros braqueurs qui sortent le pushka a la moindre occasion. Ils sont en france, pas aux etats unis.
Sinon, je me souviens au debut de NTM, j'avais un pote qui les ecoutait. Je ne pouvais pas supporter, j'avais la chair de poule et une grosse montee de violence. Maintenant si j'ecoute NTM, ils me rappellent Trust dans l'engagement de leur texte  :;):

----------


## Katyucha

> Je n'aime pas le rap, mais comme mon fils en ecoute, j'en entend aussi  
> Je dirais donc, que IAM ou assasins ce n'est pas mal car ils ont des textes intelligents.


+1
Je reste peut etre vieux jeux. Mais les nouveaux rappeurs, j'aime pas.

----------


## yann2

Rebonjour




> bon allez, je peux pas rsister :
> [mode troll]
> Les mtalleux, eux, sont au moins plus respectueux.
> [/mode troll]


Je n'aime pas le rap et j'aime bien le mtal (pas que a hein  :;):  ). Je connais des personnes aimant le rap et d'autres le mtal. Et c'est pas vrai ! Les mtalleux ne sont pas forcment plus respectueux.

Il y a des rappeux respectueux comme il y a des mtalleux irrespectueux ! Alors par respect pour gaetan.tranvouez...

En fait les mtalleux comme les rappeux ne sont que des hommes (ou femmes) !

En fin dans mon coin c'est comme a que je le vois !

Il fait beau aujourd'hui  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> Je dirais donc, que IAM ou assasins ce n'est pas mal car ils ont des textes intelligents. Je ne supporte pas les mecs qui font du gangsta rap, si tu les ecoutes ce sont tous de gros braqueurs qui sortent le pushka a la moindre occasion. Ils sont en france, pas aux etats unis.
> Sinon, je me souviens au debut de NTM, j'avais un pote qui les ecoutait. Je ne pouvais pas supporter, j'avais la chair de poule et une grosse montee de violence. Maintenant si j'ecoute NTM, ils me rappellent Trust dans l'engagement de leur texte


Exact j'oubliais Assassin qui assure bien galement, je rajoute aussi le Saian Supa Crew (pas sur de l'orthographe) qui font des lives  tomber par terre.




> Mon but c'est pas de faire partir le truc en Troll mais pour te rpondre, juste un exemple :
> Dans le train, il y a trs souvent des abrutis qui ne peuvent pas s'empcher de mettre la musique  fond, histoire de bien en faire profiter tous le wagon. Ben 9 fois sur 10 c'est du rap...
> 
> bon allez, je peux pas rsister :
> [mode troll]
> Les mtalleux, eux, sont au moins plus respectueux.
> [/mode troll]


Bah tu sais il y a des cons dans tout les styles et pas que dans le rap. Des sales cons mtalleux irrespectueux j'en connais aussi. Enfin bon ne trollons pas.

Moi perso je m'interesse qu' la musique, point final.

Edit : en gros c'est la rponse de yann2  :;):

----------


## Satch

> Bah tu sais il y a des cons dans tout les styles et pas que dans le rap. Des sales cons mtalleux irrespectueux j'en connais aussi. Enfin bon ne trollons pas.
> 
> Moi perso je m'interesse qu' la musique, point final.


Bien sur qu'y a des mtaleux cons. Mais alors faudra m'expliquer pourquoi 9 fois sur 10 c'est du rap que des blaireaux mettent dans le train, pourquoi tu te fais gueuler "RAP" dans les oreilles quand tu passes  ct d'un groupe de yo alors que a n'arrive jamais avec les mtaleux (ou punks, ou grunges, etc.), pourquoi le mec qui vient t'emmerder dans la rue parce que tu l'as (d'aprs lui) regard de travers coute du rap. Je constate juste que les emmerdeurs que je croise coutent du rap dans leur grande majorit, rien de plus.

Et moi aussi, seule la musique m'interresse. Mais j'entends trs peu de choses interressantes dans le rap. En tout cas moins qu'ailleurs.

----------


## yann2

> Bien sur qu'y a des mtaleux cons. Mais alors faudra m'expliquer pourquoi 9 fois sur 10 c'est du rap que des blaireaux mettent dans le train,


Une ide : il y a peut tre plus de rappeux que de mtaleux dans les trains  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

> Une ide : il y a peut tre plus de rappeux que de mtaleux dans les trains


Ca je pense honntement pas. Mais bon, y a des baffes qui se perdent je pense.

----------


## yiannis

pour reconcilier les metaleux et les rappeux, ecoutez biohazard, infectious groove, body count et meme les morceaux de antrax avec public ennemy  :;):

----------


## Biosox

+1 Satch

j'ai t "metalleux", et maintenant je me tourne vers le rap. J'aime bien les 2 styles, si diffrents soient-ils. J'adore voir des concerts, et ces dernires annes, j'ai altern concerts de Marylin Manson, IAM, Rammstein, Kool Shen. C'est dire si je mlange les styles.

[troll ON]
ET bien une chose est sure: s'il existent quelques cons aggressifs et irrespectueux du cot des metalleux, c'est quand mme (d'une manire gnrale) une proprit qu'on rencontre beaucoup plus chez les rappeurs.
Et je ne me base pas QUE sur les 4 concerts prcits.
[troll OFF]

Sinon, rap franais: j'aime bien IAM. Sniper ont fait quelques bons morceaux mais faut surtout pas couter les textes.

Et le rap suisse vous connaissez? je vous conseille "double pact" ou "stress" (qui est un des membres de double pact, en carrire solo). c'est d'la tuerie.
A essayer  tout prix:
Double Pact - Rien  perdre
Double Pact feat. Curse - Rien que la vrit (en partie en allemand)

----------


## Deadpool

Bon je vais essayer d'mettre une hypothse rapide (donc y'aura peut tre des raccourcis foireux et autres affirmations premptoires) sur le pourquoi du "9 fois sur 10 c'est du rap que ces blaireux mettent dans le train".

A la base le rap c'est une musique faite par des gens ayant peu de moyen, en gros c'est le flow + des samples.

La plupart des "blaireaux" dont tu parles ont certainement une origine modeste donc ils se sentent proche de cette musique qui leur parait plus accessible. 

Ajoutons  cela que beaucoup de pseudos-rapeurs ont des paroles trs intelligentes du style :




> "Ta gueule j'v la dchir, la justice nique sa reum"


et autre joyeusets du mme style.

Donc ils coutent a car a va bien avec leur temprament de "rebelle" et de "voyou". Bah oui a donne un genre d'tre voyou. 

En plus ce genre de personnes ont souvent un ego surdimensionn donc ils veulent se faire remarquer donc en mettant fort le son, ils montrent  la face du monde qu'ils sont des rebelles et des voyous dangereux.

Voil, a vaut ce que a vaut...  ::aie:: 




> pour reconcilier les metaleux et les rappeux, ecoutez biohazard, infectious groove, body count et meme les morceaux de antrax avec public ennemy


+1 (Perso je suis un mega gros fan de Infectious Grooves)

----------


## Kenji

Bernard Menez  ::aie::  

Sinon c'est Passi pour l'orthographe exacte  ::D: 

Rappeur prfr : AKH

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Mon rappeur prfr c'est Kaiser IK et si vous voulez tlcharger son album, lachez vous sur Jamendo c'est gratos, c'est bon et c'est underground (enfin pour ceux dont c'est un critre).

Sinon sur Jamendo (www.jamendo.com) y'as aussi Shex, CRS et SM3 Crew qui sont plutot bon...

Voila pour le hip-hop... Pour le mtal c'est un autre debat dont je suis prs a faire partie : Comme vous vous en doutez, je suis plus mtal que hip-hop mais je connais tres bien les deux milieux et croyez moi ou pas y'as bien une difference de comportement entre les deux communauts et pour une bonne raison : le fric ! 

Les metalleux sont evidemment de famille plus riche (vous savez combien ca coute un ampli fender ?) et les rappeurs de milieux pas top-top (et mme si y'as des exceptions, je parle de majorit)...

Voila pourquoi, je me sens mieux entre metalleux (et en plus ca tombe bien, c'est sur du gros son que je prend mon pied)...

Sinon niveau melange hip-hop/mtal : Enhancer, Esprit du clan (premier album), la caution, 3 degr est, Pleymo, Babylon pression...

----------


## r0d

Mes rfrences en hip-hop franais sont:
Rockin' Squat (mc de Assassin, frre de Vincent Kassel) et toute sa clique.
D' et Djamal (Kabal)
Kwal

Tous situs entre hip-hop engag, action militante, rflexions politiques et posie (surtout D' de Kabal et Kwal qui sont des potes gniaux et des conteurs dlicieux).

Sinon, pour dire deux mots sur la fusion mtal/hip-hop, les vieux groupes qui ont ouvert la voie (Infectious, Shootyz Groove, Downset, Cypress Hill, RATM, etc...) ont berc mon adolescence, mais aujourd'hui, je trouve qu'il n'y a plus grand chose  ::?:

----------


## Skyounet

D'ailleurs pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, la derniere video de IAM censure

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...e/video/111134

----------


## yiannis

> inon, pour dire deux mots sur la fusion mtal/hip-hop, les vieux groupes qui ont ouvert la voie (Infectious, Shootyz Groove, Downset, Cypress Hill, RATM, etc...) ont berc mon adolescence, mais aujourd'hui, je trouve qu'il n'y a plus grand chose


enfin quelqu'un qui connait Shootyz Groove  ::D:  
au sujet RATM, j'ai beaucoup aime leur dernier album "renegades" pour les reprises de "kick out the jams" des MC et de "Down on street" des Stoogees et de "Maggies's farm" de Bob Dylan ainsi que "Street Fighting man" des Stones

----------


## r0d

Ca me fait penser: un petit coup de pub pour Tom Morello, le guitariste de RATM, que je trouve vraiment excellent, et qui a particip (entre autres)  l'album "Tales From The Punchball" du gnialissime groupe Primus. A mes yeux, il fait partie (avec Les Claypol justement) des rares artistes rellement cratifs de cette poque.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Tom morello est  la guitare, ce que Igor Cavalerra ou Mario (de Gojira) est  la batterie, c'est  dire un genie !

quand  Renegade de RATM c'est un bon album mais je reste en extase devant Evil empire ou l'eponyme qui rest , pour moi, des references du rock fusion. Et puisqu'on parle de fusion (pour rester dans le sujet de base), que pensez vous de hed(pe) ou de limb bizkit (les 2 premiers albums evidemment) ? Et du premier album de Tripod ?

Sinon si quelqu'un veut ouvrir un post "j'aime le mtal et je veux en parler", je le suis...  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> enfin quelqu'un qui connait Shootyz Groove  
> au sujet RATM, j'ai beaucoup aime leur dernier album "renegades" pour les reprises de "kick out the jams" des MC et de "Down on street" des Stoogees et de "Maggies's farm" de Bob Dylan ainsi que "Street Fighting man" des Stones


Me too! Faut dire qu' une poque j'idolatrais RATM.




> Ca me fait penser: un petit coup de pub pour Tom Morello, le guitariste de RATM, que je trouve vraiment excellent, et qui a particip (entre autres)  l'album "Tales From The Punchball" du gnialissime groupe Primus. A mes yeux, il fait partie (avec Les Claypol justement) des rares artistes rellement cratifs de cette poque.


C'est pas  l'album "Antipop" plutt qu'il a participer le Morello?
Sinon Les Claypool, je l'aime  ::oops::  , c'est mon dieu, mon modle, c'est grce  lui que je fais de la basse. Et c'est pour a que c'est mon avatar.  :8-):  




> Tom morello est  la guitare, ce que Igor Cavalerra ou Mario (de Gojira) est  la batterie, c'est  dire un genie !
> 
> quand  Renegade de RATM c'est un bon album mais je reste en extase devant Evil empire ou l'eponyme qui rest , pour moi, des references du rock fusion. Et puisqu'on parle de fusion (pour rester dans le sujet de base), que pensez vous de hed(pe) ou de limb bizkit (les 2 premiers albums evidemment) ? Et du premier album de Tripod ?


J'apprcie vraiment beaucoup Tom Morello, seulement je trouve qu'il ne se renouvelle pas assez. Vers la fin de RATM ( ::cry::  ) ses leads et solos se rsumaient souvent  des bruitages (album Battle Of L.A.).




> Sinon si quelqu'un veut ouvrir un post "j'aime le mtal et je veux en parler", je le suis...


Moi aussi!  ::D:

----------


## r0d

> C'est pas  l'album "Antipop" plutt qu'il a participer le Morello?


OTAN pour ouame, tu as raison.  ::aie:: 




> J'apprcie vraiment beaucoup Tom Morello, seulement je trouve qu'il ne se renouvelle pas assez. Vers la fin de RATM ( ) ses leads et solos se rsumaient souvent  des bruitages (album Battle Of L.A.).


Oui mais quels bruitages!! Ce gars arrive  sortir des sons avec sa gratte que le chercheur de plus tordu de l'IRCAM ne saurait imaginer.

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui mais quels bruitages!! Ce gars arrive  sortir des sons avec sa gratte que le chercheur de plus tordu de l'IRCAM ne saurait imaginer.


C'est vrai que le coup du scratch sur Bulls On Parade ou l'espce de bruit ressemblant au draillement d'un train sur Snakecharmer, fallait oser.  ::lol::  

Ce qui est fort, ces que ses bruits ne sont pas le fait du hasard puisqu'il arrive  les reproduire en live.

Enfin bon on va peut tre arrter de pourrir ce sujet qui tait sur votre rappeur franais prfr.

----------


## BizuR

ouhou, clair, vous pouvez toujours ouvrir le sujet sur le metal hein ... je suis pas spcialement expert en la matire mais ca m'interesse, alors n'hesitez pas que je puisse lire et ainsi couter ce que vous considrez comme des rfrences  :;): 

Sinon pour en revenir au RAP  ::): 
J'en coute de moins en moins, ce dernier ayant berc mon adolescence, jusqu'a ce que je dcouvre d'autres horizons.  ::roll::  

Perso, j'ai toujours accroch sur IAM, Akhnaton dont les titres sont connus de tous (et dont l'une de mes rfrences, bien que peu oriente rap reste "Un cri court dans la nuit" de l'album "L'ecole du micro d'argent", la Funky Family, le Saien Supa Crew (qui, je confirme, fournissent une certaine ambiance en concert  :;): ). 

J'ecoutais aussi le RAP amricain mais bon, rien ne m'a rellement marqu sinon NAS (parmi mes premiers groupes de RAP couts).

----------


## gaetan.tranvouez

on c un peu cart du sujet mai c cki fai le charme d dbat

----------


## Higestromm

> on c un peu cart du sujet mai c cki fai le charme d dbat



Te plaint pas  ::):  Avec un sujet pareille ca aurais pu finir en troll au bout de 2 posts  :;): 

PS : Moi j'aime pas le rap alors je sort  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Mon rappeur prfr ?
Le silence

Quitte a souffrir ...ben je prfre tre sourd.

Je ne vois rien de bon dans la tartine de M...e qui nous est rabache sur les ondes de manire incessante.
Ca commence a me gonfler et je prie chaque jour pour que cette horreur s'ssoufle..........

 ::furax::  

Bon ... allez je me calme...
Je ne retiens pas trop les noms mais disons..heu..la chanteuse des Fugees.
C'est bien ca, non ?

----------


## hegros

Dans le dsordre I AM( Excellent  :;):   ) Snipper, Funky Family, Busta Flex, La Brigade,Diable Rouge,Zoxea, Sage pote de la rue,ATK etc etc.... 
La liste des rappeurs qui propose du contenu il y en a des tonnes faut-il encore ne pas tre sourd  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Dans le dsordre I AM( Excellent   ) Snipper, Funky Family, Busta Flex, La Brigade,Diable Rouge,Zoxea, Sage pote de la rue,ATK etc etc.... 
> La liste des rappeurs qui propose du contenu il y en a des tonnes faut-il encore ne pas tre sourd


Je ne peut m'empecher de penser - dans mon petit esprit amer et troit - qu'il
y a peu de chance qu'ils soient a mme de comprendre alors ce contenu.
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Encore que dans la liste de rappeurs proposant du bon contenu, j'ai quand mme du mal  y mettre Sniper.

Certaines de leurs paroles sont vraiment immondes.

----------


## GLDavid

Je n'aime pas le rap non plus. Une nuance avec IAM parce qu'ils sont marseillais !  ::yaisse2::  

@++

----------


## xavlours

J'ai vraiment du mal avec eux, mais on peut citer Jo la Mouk ... Des rappeurs qui se foutent de la gueule ... du rap (gangsta).

----------


## Deadpool

Pour ceux qui citent Passi comme tant leur rappeur prfr, j'aimerais voquer un point.

Comme vous le savez certainement, il y a quelques annes, Passi avec 2 autres collgues connus sous le nom de Stomy Bugsy et Doc Gyneco formait un collectif sobrement nomm Minister Amer.

Or ce collectif sortait des chansons trs intressantes qui mritent que l'on s'attarde dessus un instant.

Voici donc un extrait de paroles de l'une de leur chansons (j'ai pu le titre en tte):




> Quelle chance d'habiter la France / Dommage mon petit que ta mre ne t'ai rien dit sur ce putain de pays / O 24 heures par jour et 7 jours par semaine / J'ai envie de dgainer / Sur des f.a.c.e.s. d.e. c.r.a.i.e. / Faces de craie/ bien places/qui m'empchent de m'exprimer.
> - Pan ! dans tes dents / Je m'adresse  toi petit blanc / Je baise ton gouvernement / tu me diras / " pourquoi tant de Haine ? "/ avec la sale haleine / je te dirais/ ta mre / ta soeur / cette chienne / kiffe l'Afrique / ma trique/ ma ziq / logique / elle veut un ngrode.
> - De sa fille il en a marre, veut la caser comme un jeu avec un con -euh- un blond aux yeux bleus.
> - Que va t-il se passer au village des visages ples ti mal ? Je les fixe dans mon zoom zoom / Boum ! Boum ! dans Pim et Pam et Poum / les Goume Goume / Anantir.


Bon inutile de vous dire que quand j'ai vu a,  :8O:  .

Mais bon, quand on voit ce que ces 3 lascards sont devenus (d'inoffensifs chanteurs de varit qui font du Cinma qui plus est), je me dis qu'ils ont jou la carte de la provoc mal dgrossie.

N'empche qu'aujourd'hui j'ai du mal avec ces 3 mecs l... et ils sont certainement un peu responsables de la mauvaise image du rap.

Sniper a galement des chansons avec des paroles de ce type...

PS: la teneur en troll de ce post est volontaire et assume.  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

En ce qui me concerne, ce style d'attaque ne me touche pas. Beaucoup de groupes de rap tiennent ce genre de propos, et je trouve que c'est un des bons cts du "franais moyen": il accepte la critique et/ou laisse glisser. C'est une preuve de force morale. "La bave du crapeau n'atteint pas la blanche colombe".

----------


## Higestromm

> En ce qui me concerne, ce style d'attaque ne me touche pas. Beaucoup de groupes de rap tiennent ce genre de propos, et je trouve que c'est un des bons cts du "franais moyen": il accepte la critique et/ou laisse glisser. C'est une preuve de force morale. "La bave du crapeau n'atteint pas la blanche colombe".


C'est aussi dangereux car c'est une forme de propagande qui se rpand trs facilement dans les milieux dfavoriss.

[Mode Attaque sans aucun fondement]
Je pense dailleur que ce genre de musique fait partie (ou est) des causes premires des racismes anti francais ou bien de violence sans aucun fondement provenant de ce genre de milieux.
[/Mode Attaque sans aucun fondement]

----------


## gaetan.tranvouez

Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, les rappeurs sont parfois violent dans leur texte mais ils chantent ce qu'ils pensent, ils ne sont pas comme certains qui essaient de se le cacher...
C'est vrai que certaines paroles sont difficiles  entendre, mais c'est ce qu'ils ressentent et ils l'exteriorisent en musique...
Ils voquent des moments comme le 11 septembre ou les lections presidentielles mais en aucun cas ce sont des paroles sans fondements, c'est sur ils grossissent un peu mais c'est pour mieux percuter.

Et je pense que les rappeurs en gnral osent dire tout haut ce que certains pensent tout bas...

----------


## Sunchaser

Je suis - en partie - tout a fait d'accord avec toi.
Ils chantent ce qu'ils pensent, ce qu'ils ressentent....certaines paroles sont difficiles a entendre. Tout cela je peut te le confirmer, mais si tu avais connu ceux que j'ai connu tu trouverais surement cela moins brave.
Le pire tant que tu as, a priori, du mal a te rendre compte que certains joignent les paroles a l'acte....ce qui, tout d'un coup, me semble beaucoup moins artistique.

----------


## hegros

> Je suis - en partie - tout a fait d'accord avec toi.
> Ils chantent ce qu'ils pensent, ce qu'ils ressentent....certaines paroles sont difficiles a entendre. Tout cela je peut te le confirmer, mais si tu avais connu ceux que j'ai connu tu trouverais surement cela moins brave.
> Le pire tant que tu as, a priori, du mal a te rendre compte que certains joignent les paroles a l'acte....ce qui, tout d'un coup, me semble beaucoup moins artistique.


Ils ont au moins le mrite de faire ce qu'ils disent contrairement aux politiques  ::mouarf::

----------


## Higestromm

> Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, les rappeurs sont parfois violent dans leur texte mais ils chantent ce qu'ils pensent, ils ne sont pas comme certains qui essaient de se le cacher...
> C'est vrai que certaines paroles sont difficiles  entendre, mais c'est ce qu'ils ressentent et ils l'exteriorisent en musique...
> Ils voquent des moments comme le 11 septembre ou les lections presidentielles mais en aucun cas ce sont des paroles sans fondements, c'est sur ils grossissent un peu mais c'est pour mieux percuter.
> 
> Et je pense que les rappeurs en gnral osent dire tout haut ce que certains pensent tout bas...


Si demain un groupe de rap dit dans ces textes que l'on doit buter les noirs et les arabes. On dira pas que c'est un rappeur mais un facho. 
Pourquoi dans le cas de rappeurs violents (sur ce theme uniquement) on n'en dit pas la mme choses ?

Est ce que dire qu'il faut buter du francais n'as aucune importance ?

deux poids deux mesures ?

Je me rapelle de mon petit cousin de 10 ans qui ecoutait "Sacrifier un poulet" . Si vous me dites que c'est saint je vous donne la palme de la mauvaise foie.

PS : Evidemment je ne met pas tous les rappeurs dans le meme sac mais uniquement les plus extremistes d'entre eux qui pourtant sont les plus couts.

----------


## gaetan.tranvouez

la preuve que le rap plait, sniper est meilleur vente d'album en ce moment.

----------


## zeavan

MC solar sans aucun doute.

----------


## Deadpool

> la preuve que le rap plait, sniper est meilleur vente d'album en ce moment.



Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne nouvelle...

Comme le dit Higestromm, ce sont les rappeurs les plus extrmistes qui sont le plus couts.

gaetan.tranvouez peux tu me dire ce qui te plait dans sniper?

----------


## r0d

Je me souviens qu'il n'y a tout de mme quelques remarques intressantes dans les textes de snipers. Elles sont, certes, perdues au milieu d'un cheveau indigeste, mais tout n'est pas  jeter.

----------


## ronan99999

Sans contestation possible:

TTC (au troisime degrs)
Fabulous Trobadors (bien sure que si c'est du rap)
Assassin
Nonstop
MC Warrior (malheureusement un seul titre, victime de leur succs ::mouarf::  )

----------


## gaetan.tranvouez

ce qui me plait dans sniper
le rythme
les sujets abords, si tcoute bien c'est plus profond que ce que tu peux entendre au premier abords.
Et la voix du chanteur tunisiano

----------


## Stessy

Les Inconnus   ::aie:: 

http://www.bide-et-musique.com/song/1701.html

----------


## BizuR

> Les Inconnus   http://www.bide-et-musique.com/song/1701.html


C'est vrai qu'ils ont marqu le monde musical (perso, j'adooooore  ::mrgreen::  ) mais je ne trouve pas que le rap ait t leur meilleur style musical (pour info, on peut y citer "Auteuil Neuilly Passy", "Les rap-tout" ou encore "Yen a marre du rap"). J'ai de loin prfr "C'est toi que je t'aime", "Vice-et-versa" ou encore "Poesie"  ::aie::

----------


## gaetan.tranvouez

Au bout de 100 rponses, je ferai un petit compte rendu...
Un petit pourcentage histoire de voir qui est premier, mais je ne classerai pas seulement les rappeurs mais tous les chanteurs cits dans vos messages...

----------


## calogerogigante

Aucun.

J'aime pas le rap.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mat.M

pas fana de rap mais Passy est dou ( cf Dealer de Zouk , avec Calogero comme cit prcdemment )
J'apprcie aussi 113, MC Solar...
IAM aussi est une rfrence  :;):

----------


## jimbololo

moi j'aime pas trop le rap franais seulement quelques refrences du style :
NTM, psy4 de la rime, rohff. je prfre le son de la californie, et le US old school, comme le G-Funk ou le gangsta (dr. dre, snoop dogg, xzibit, 2pac, NWA...), un peu le cot east ossi (wutang, beatnuts...)  :;):

----------


## Pogny

TTC/svinkles  c tout... le rap francais ya pas beaucoup de truc sympas...

----------


## r0d

Ca me fais penser, j'ai eu une priode ou j'coutais des groupes de rap "hard core" made in U.S., et dans le tas, il y avait des trucs vraiment pas mal:
- Gravediggaz
- Flatlinerz
- Public Enemy
- House of pain
...

----------


## Commodore

un seul: Alpha 5.20

principalement son titre: gangsta gangsta

mais l faut aimer le rap hardcore... je sais que peu de gens apprcient ce style mais j'en fais partie.

----------


## gaetan.tranvouez

allez plus que 40 rponse et les stats pourront etre faites et affiches... :;):

----------


## Satch

Houuuu la vilaine tentative de remonter son propre sujet mort depuis 1 mois.

----------


## gaetan.tranvouez

pas du tout, je lance juste un appel rien de plus...lol

allez les developpeurs, un petit effort ::P:

----------


## shadowmoon

perso, j'adore I AM (surtout le 1er album), Mc Solar, et Eminen (surtout ds la B0 de 8 Miles)

----------


## K-Ka

Ouep, Pour moi ca sera en trs grande partie  base de TTC/Svinkels et cie.

----------


## hegros

Je rajoute  ma liste :

-FBI : "Bad boy"
-Hip hop parallle : "L'independantisme c'est tout le contraire de l'individualisme,l'altruisme c'est ...."
-Projet H  : "La France d'en bas s'exprime"
- Al iman staff : "Mets les gosses  l'abri"

----------


## mealtone

> Je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord, les rappeurs sont parfois violent dans leur texte mais ils chantent ce qu'ils pensent, ils ne sont pas comme certains qui essaient de se le cacher...
> C'est vrai que certaines paroles sont difficiles  entendre, mais c'est ce qu'ils ressentent et ils l'exteriorisent en musique...
> Ils voquent des moments comme le 11 septembre ou les lections presidentielles mais en aucun cas ce sont des paroles sans fondements, c'est sur ils grossissent un peu mais c'est pour mieux percuter.
> 
> Et je pense que les rappeurs en gnral osent dire tout haut ce que certains pensent tout bas...


lol on les excuse parcequ'ils font a en chantant, dans ce cas la je pense que ce que devrait faire sarko, c'est balancer ce qu'il pense sur un bon gros son  qui dchire sa reum ::mrgreen::  , dans ce cas la on l'excusera, aprs tout ce n'est qu'une chanson
Pour moi mes rappeurs prfrs, ils sont tous americains, je comprend rien au paroles, c'est bien mieux comme a, au debut j'ecoutai facilement du rap franais, les propos de groupes comme assassin, etaient des propos engags et rflchi, ce que je reproche au rap franais depuis deja quelques temps,ce sont des textes comme 'ouech ouech je suis le meilleur, les autres, pfff, que des breles', et pour eviter d'entendre ce genre de propos, rien de mieux qu'un bon DR.DRE.

----------


## Faith's Fall

J'aime po le rap sauf pour 2 exceptions:

- Eminem - lose yourself
- Coolio - Gangsta's paradise

Le reste ... comment dire c'est de la daube.

 :;):

----------


## Johnbob

Mon rappeur prfr: *le rappeur du 92* ! (et toutes les variantes)

Sinon, y'a a aussi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRFPC0uVdeY

----------


## Rcanada

Pour moi c'est des vieux de la vieille : les neg' marrons !!
Sinon j'aime bien le saan supa crew aussi.

----------


## r0d

http://because.tv/public/kenyarkana/...age-medium.wmv

----------


## nemo69500

Si vous chercher des paroles profondes , il fo ecout grand corp malade , y a peu souvent de musique mais franchement , il dechire point de vue texte ,  ecouter

----------


## Skyounet

> Si vous chercher des paroles profondes , il fo ecout grand corp malade , y a peu souvent de musique mais franchement , il dechire point de vue texte ,  ecouter


Moi je prfre l'imitation de grand corps malade de Fatal Bazooka...

----------


## nemo69500

::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## hegros

Allez je viens ajouter un autre groupe : Ghetto Fabulous Gang

Avec leurs titres Gaz up-Anti Karcher, Les quartiers.

Attention si vous tombez dessus vous risquez d'avoir les poils de la tte qui s'hrissent comme un petit hrisson...

 ::mouarf::

----------


## l@rry

::salut:: 

pour moi, il y en a qu'un de vrai c'est Kamini !!!

non, je rigole, c'est bien marrant, mais a gave vite

 part a, je n'aime pas spcialement le rap francais, sauf certaines chansons o le mlange rythme et paroles sont au top, mais il y en a pas des masses

je prfre plutot le rap amricain et spcialement le groupe Cypress Hill

----------


## cladsam

Pas trs francais mais pour moi c'est 50 cents

----------


## iubito

Je n'aime pas le rap  ::P: 

Mais le meilleur pour moi c'est Kamini !!

----------


## nuke_y

Du temps o j'coutais du rap, IAM, la Fonky Family, NTM et le secteur A dominaient le rap franais (bon le secteur A y a pas que du bon, stomy si tu me lis...).

Depuis je trouve qu'on est pass au n'importe quoi. J'acceptais assez bien le style bad boys des NTM (mais pas la violence physique de Joey Starr) car leurs textes taient plutt bien ficels, et les chansons intressantes mais depuis on est pass au n'importe quoi : clips remplis de grosse voitures et de pouffes en maillots de bain, rappeurs qui se la ptent, textes lamentables, violence exagre, etc.

Mais SURTOUT, SURTOUT, les nouveaux rappeurs sont NULS techniquement. Mais alors NULS ! A la rigueur sniper relve un peu le niveau mais les rappeurs "Marseillais" modernes sont lamentables : aucune rime, aucun vocabulaire, aucun flow. Pas mieux pour les rappeurs Parisiens.

Quand je passe par hasard sur Skyrock je verse toujours une petite larme en pensant  des chansons telles que "Petit frre", "Un cri court dans la nuit" (en fait tout l'album de "l'cole du micro d'argent") ou les chansons "Lettre" et "J'attend" de Shurik'n tout seul.  ::piou::  Ca c'tait des chansons, avec des paroles, du rythme, du style, du flow. Bref de la qualit...

----------


## nemo69500

pour ce qui est des texte , je pense que booba maitrise dans ce domaine
il a de la rime et surtout des bonnes metaphores

----------


## r0d

Keny Arkana, stro dla balle koi. Ca dchire grave yo!
Plus srieusement, j'aime beaucoup ce que fait cette jeune marseillaise. Et je vais la voir dans quelques jours aux transmusicales...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> Du temps o j'coutais du rap, IAM, la Fonky Family, NTM et le secteur A dominaient le rap franais (bon le secteur A y a pas que du bon, stomy si tu me lis...).
> 
> Quand je passe par hasard sur Skyrock je verse toujours une petite larme en pensant  des chansons telles que "Petit frre", "Un cri court dans la nuit" (en fait tout l'album de "l'cole du micro d'argent") ou les chansons "Lettre" et "J'attend" de Shurik'n tout seul.  Ca c'tait des chansons, avec des paroles, du rythme, du style, du flow. Bref de la qualit...


Exactement les mmes gots... C'est le ct obscur de la force

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

Fouts ta cagou-oule !

----------


## Skyounet

> Met ta cagou-oule !


Fous ta cagou-oule !

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> Fous ta cagou-oule !


Rhhah, mme pas le temps de corriger !

----------


## cyreel

moi je dit les meilleurs du rap francais sont Oxmo pucino, Solaar, les menbres de I'am!!!! Sans oublie Fabe, Vitaa, Diam's! J'aime le rap francais mais je ne kiff pas du tout sinik, booba, dadoo, .. la nouvelle vague koi! Les meilleurs pour moi sont ceux qui ont debut les annes passes!

----------


## Janitrix

> moi je dit les meilleurs du rap francais sont Oxmo pucino, Solaar, les menbres de I'am!!!! Sans oublie Fabe, Vitaa, Diam's!


 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  Diam's. Je te rappelle qu'on est cens parl de musique, bon du rap d'accord mais bon, il parait que c'est une musique. J'accepte que le rap a une certaine culture, mais alors les rappeurs doivent tre honteux que les gens disent que Diam's fait du rap. Je respecte ta pens mais elle me fait rire car on dirait ma cousine qui a 12 ans et qui comprend rien aux paroles de Diam's. Elle n'a aucun style, aucun sens des rimes, rien. J'apprcie particulirement la ridiculit des paroles de la "chanson" (dcidment c'est dure de appeler ce truc "chanson") "J'rap", je crois que en gros c'est :


> J'rap pour mes amis, pour les pauvres gens, j'rap, j'rap, j'rap, j'rap,....


Outre les paroles parfois trs grossires (sans faire vieux jeu : j'ai 15 ans donc...), ses chansons n'ont strictement aucun interet. La seule qualit que j'aime dans le rap, c'est le ct spectaculaire. Mais le rap franais ne vaut rien face au rap amricain.  Quel manque de personnalit....

----------


## Marc Lussac

*Fatal Bazooka (Fous ta cagoule)* et *Kamini (Rap de Marly-Gomont)*  ::mrgreen::

----------


## titoumimi

en parllant de a, v'la une rponse un poil violente  cette fameuse chanson...

J'fous ma cagoule

----------


## Marc Lussac

Excellent 


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## sinok

> Mais le rap franais ne vaut rien face au rap amricain.  Quel manque de personnalit....


Tout dpend de quel rap franais tu parles, car TTC en angleterre ou aux Etats Unis a marche plutt pas mal (en  mme temps il ont sign pour Big Dada sous label de l'curie Ninja Tune)

Et TTC a donne quelquechose dans ce style (arf j'oubliais ne pas prendre au premier degr les paroles...)

----------


## hegros

Les derniers rap franais (amricains c'est pour les tapettes ) qui cartonnent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OsLwip7_dY  (tu peux pas test)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnBW5GpaCdY (la rafale)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zyfsyAxEV0 (ennemi d'etat avec passi)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blo_PHIegiw ( GFG les quartiers que l'etat dlaisse)

Pour le reste allumez votre poste  ::mouarf::

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Le rap n'est aujourd'hui
> que l'un de ces produits
> commercial et mafieux
> des zones de banlieues.
> Les majors sont plus riches
> avec tout' ces potiches
> avides de sous-culture
> qui s'expriment sur les murs.


Voila, vous jetez a sur le beat de votre choix ...  :;):  

C'tait juste pour cracher mon fiel au sujet du rap et du RnB (qui n'a d'ailleurs rien  voir avec le Rythm'n Blues, contrairement  ce qu'annoncent certains animateurs de radios  la mode).

----------


## hegros

> Le rap n'est aujourd'hui
> que l'un de ces produits
> commercial et mafieux
> des zones de banlieues.
> Les majors sont plus riches
> avec tout' ces potiches
> avides de sous-culture
> qui s'expriment sur les murs. 
> 
> Voila, vous jetez a sur le beat de votre choix ...



 ::applo::  

Il en faut bien pour tout les gots  :;):

----------


## Janitrix

> Il en faut bien pour tout les gots


Je suis bien d'accord, le problme c'est quand les gens t'imposent a. Et dsol de te dire que la plupart de temps (pour mon cas personnel,c'tait toujours le cas), ce qu'on t'impose c'est du rap. Exemple : je suis lycen et j'habite  30 bornes de mon lyce, donc je prend le car  7h00 du matin. Et bien, le gentil chauffeur de 25 ans met le rap ou le ra  fond. Simpa pour se rveiller  ::roll::  . Des fois je me demande si on est vraiment en France...



> le rap amricain c'est pour les tapettes


Cette remarque me confirme que ceux qui aiment le rap ont un esprit vraiment troit. Pourquoi se sont des "tapettes" ? Parce qu'ils sont amricains ? Ou parce qu'ils gagnent plein de fric alors que les rappeurs franais gagnent rien du tout et sont obligs d'avoir des alloc's pour manger ?

----------


## hegros

> Je suis bien d'accord, le problme c'est quand les gens t'imposent a. Et dsol de te dire que la plupart de temps (pour mon cas personnel,c'tait toujours le cas), ce qu'on t'impose c'est du rap. Exemple : je suis lycen et j'habite  30 bornes de mon lyce, donc je prend le car  7h00 du matin. Et bien, le gentil chauffeur de 25 ans met le rap ou le ra  fond. Simpa pour se rveiller  . Des fois je me demande si on est vraiment en France...


Mon chauffeur de bus mets du johnny haliday ou dans le mme style donc c'est pas mieux...




> Cette remarque me confirme que ceux qui aiment le rap ont un esprit vraiment troit. Pourquoi se sont des "tapettes" ? Parce qu'ils sont amricains ? Ou parce qu'ils gagnent plein de fric alors que les rappeurs franais gagnent rien du tout et sont obligs d'avoir des alloc's pour manger ?


C'tait pour rire prends le comme tu veux.

----------


## cyreel

> iam's. Je te rappelle qu'on est cens parl de musique, bon du rap d'accord mais bon, il parait que c'est une musique. J'accepte que le rap a une certaine culture, mais alors les rappeurs doivent tre honteux que les gens disent que Diam's fait du rap. Je respecte ta pens mais elle me fait rire car on dirait ma cousine qui a 12 ans et qui comprend rien aux paroles de Diam's. Elle n'a aucun style, aucun sens des rimes, rien. J'apprcie particulirement la ridiculit des paroles de la "chanson" (dcidment c'est dure de appeler ce truc "chanson") "J'rap", je crois que en gros c'est :
> Outre les paroles parfois trs grossires (sans faire vieux jeu : j'ai 15 ans donc...), ses chansons n'ont strictement aucun interet. La seule qualit que j'aime dans le rap, c'est le ct spectaculaire. Mais le rap franais ne vaut rien face au rap amricain.  Quel manque de personnalit....


c'est koi le rap pour toi mon pote? Moi je dis ke Diam's fait du rap tu dis ke non??!!
cela depends de ce que tu sais du rap. 

Moi je l'ecoute depuis plus de 12 ans alors j'en ai vu passer des rappeurs et je n'aini 12 ans ni 15 ans.  ::mouarf::  

Je pense pour ma part que tu n'y connais rien au rap. mais cela dit je respecte ton opinion sur le rap. y en a ki ne l'aime pas mais bon.....!!  ::roll::  

tu pense que les chansons de Diam's n'ont aucun interet et tu trouve le rap americain mieux? tu as ecout les paroles de ces rap? si oui tu aurais trouv que les paroles de Diam's ont un interet! Il disent pas plus dans leurs chansons!!!

Ecoute les paroles de Mezmerise (Ja rule & Ashanti) et dit moi quel interet il y a.
Berf!! je connais le rap et je demeure sur ma position! >>Diam's fait du rap meme si elle ne rappe pas comme Lauryn Hill, Missy ou comme Solaar!! ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> Je suis bien d'accord, le problme c'est quand les gens t'imposent a. Et dsol de te dire que la plupart de temps (pour mon cas personnel,c'tait toujours le cas), ce qu'on t'impose c'est du rap. Exemple : je suis lycen et j'habite  30 bornes de mon lyce, donc je prend le car  7h00 du matin. Et bien, le gentil chauffeur de 25 ans met le rap ou le ra  fond. Simpa pour se rveiller  . *Des fois je me demande si on est vraiment en France...*


Suis-je le seul  trouver cette phrase limite?

Que tu n'aime pas le rap ok, je peux l'admettre, mais j'ai l'impression que cette phrase a des relents xnophobes, et cela ne me plat gure...

Quant au bus qui passe du rap, bah prend un baladeur avec de la musique que tu aime, et pis c'est tout...

Par contre, j'aurais tendance  tre d'accord avec toi sur Diams...  ::lol::

----------


## Aitone

> Suis-je le seul  trouver cette phrase limite?


Je suis 100% avec toi Descent...
Car si Janitrix a raison, trs bien rpartissons :
Le rap aux maghrbins et africains
Le mtal aux pays nordistes
Le rock aux amricains
La pop aux anglais
Et la varit franaise aux franais tant qu'on y est...

C'est n'importe quoi de dire ou penser a !  ::?:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Suis-je le seul  trouver cette phrase limite?


Non, je le pense aussi !

----------


## hegros

> Non, je le pense aussi !


Ca nous fait une belle jambe  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

Je ne parlais pas tant du fait que ce soit du rap, mais le fait que le chauffeur ne nous respect pas, et va essay de lui demander de baisser le son  ::aie::  ... Dsol si vous n'avez pas compris. Si c'tait du mtal ou du Jhonny, je dirais la mme chose, mais pour recoller avec le thread, le fait est que c'est souvent du rap. Maintenant, j'ai eu une perdiode rap mais j'ai laiss tomb donc peut-etre que le rap s'est amlior, mme si j'en doute. Dsol pour mettre mal exprim, mme si certain comprennent toujours ce qu'ils veulent...



> Je suis 100% avec toi Descent...
> Car si Janitrix a raison, trs bien rpartissons :
> Le rap aux maghrbins et africains
> Le mtal aux pays nordistes
> Le rock aux amricains
> La pop aux anglais
> Et la varit franaise aux franais tant qu'on y est...


Encore une fois, c'est pas ce que j'ai suppos, mme si en relisant mon post, je me suis rendu compte que l'on pouvait l'interpreter de cette manire, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu dire.
Chacun est libre d'couter, de penser, ce qu'il veut, et je ne le remettrai jamais en cause.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ca nous fait une belle jambe


Merci de ton intervention, aussi instructive que la mienne, en fait...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

@Janitrix : ok mais fait gaffe quand mme avec ce genre de rflexions...

----------


## Aitone

> si oui tu aurais trouv que les paroles de Diam's ont un interet!


N'allons pas jusque l quand mme... On parle de Diam's hein ?


> Laisse moi kiffer la vibe avec mon mec





> Je cherche un mec mortel





> Mon mec me trompe, j'ai infiltr son rpondeur...


 ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   Non, s'il vous plait, ne bnissez pas ses paroles...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Attention, il ne faut pas confondre "mauvais rap" (ce qui implique un jugement de valeur) et "rap mauvais" (qui est un rap, donc un "phras" en language hip-hop, a propos vulgaire ou incitant  la haine).

Je trouve personnelement qu'il y a trop de "rap mauvais" (je ne citerai pas de rappeur parce qu'il na faut pas citer juste le rappeur mais le titre de la chanson car tous n'est jamais "rap mauvais").

Par contre j'aime quand le rapp est un message passifiste (exemple "message d'un ange" de MC Solaar sur l'album "Galactica").

Aprs chacun ecoute ce qu'il veut  partir du moment o le "rap mauvais" n'as pas de mauvaise influence...

----------


## cyreel

> N'allons pas jusque l quand mme... On parle de Diam's hein ?
> 
>    Non, s'il vous plait, ne bnissez pas ses paroles...


chui d'accord! les paroles ne sont pas mortels comme celles de certains rappeurs!  ::mouarf::  

Mais les americains qu'on trouve meilleurs rappeurs ne disent pas autres choses!! verifie les meilleurs chansons actuels ne parlent que de sexe!

moi je dis: ne nous basons pas sur les paroles pr juger les rappeurs!un bon rappeur reste un bon rappeurs quelque soit le sujet de son texte!! (Solaar par exemple). Et en plus Diam's ne parle pas que de ca!

Moi je juge a partir du son, du flow, du comportement sur la scene. et le texte viens apres car si le son est bon et le flow impec peu importe le texte la chanson est bonne.

Bref!! cahcun a son opinion et je respecte la votre! allez!!, revenons au sujet!! ::P:

----------


## r0d

Pour moi, LE groupe de rap de rfrence reste assassin, bien au dessus du lot.




> [...]
> Quant on parle de Babylone, on le prend comme symbole
> Pour illustrer le monopole qu'exercent les structures dirigeantes en mtropole
> A l'gard des minorits qui forment une majorit sur le globe.
> L'ennemi de ce systme s'adresse,
> A tous les gens qui ont encore l'espoir que ces horreurs cessent.
> Babylone et moi,
> Nous ne dealons pas ensemble, la dcadence je n'aime pas.
> L'oligarchie est prsente dans les rues de Ripas.
> ...





> [...]
> Comment pouvez-vous encore raser des forts entires?
> En ayant pris conscience que l'oxygne que l'on respire vient de l'arbre qui pousse dans la terre.
> Pouquoi les grandes puissances ne versent-elles pas
> Une rente pour les pays aux ressources vitales conomiquement au plus bas?
> Pourquoi l'arme continue ses essais nuclaires
> Tuant, on le sait, toute une vie au fond des mers?
> D'abord un trou dans l'atmosphre puis le non-respect de l'environnement
> Par les puissances qui dtiennent le monopole de l'argent.
> ...





> [...]
> Je ne vote pas, la politique institutionnelle ne m'intresse pas.
> Je rappe pour les bas-fonds, pas pour les bouffons.
> Notre cul n'est pas  vendre, mais pour le tien j'ai du plomb !
> La justice juge sur des critres bien dfinis,
> 80 % des prisonniers sont ouvriers, chmeurs ou sans logis.
> Combien de keufs sont incarcrs ?
> Dites-moi simplement dans l'Histoire
> Le nombre d'hommes politiques dj condamns ?
> ...

----------


## zyongh

Grand Corps Malade sans hsiter et Diam's aussi.

Sinon, j'aime pas le rap. Beaucoup trop dpressif  mon got

----------


## zyongh

En plus de dpressif, je voudrais ajouter agressif

----------


## hegros

> En plus de dpressif, je voudrais ajouter agressif


C'est agressif/depressif du Mc Solar ?  ::roll::  

A la rigueur que tu dises un tel groupe ou un tel rappeur est agressif dans ces paroles ok mais l je vois mal comment on pourrait te prendre au srieux ne serait-ce que l'ombre d'une seconde...

----------


## Aitone

Cela s'appelle des mauvais prjugs !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je pense qu'il a voulu parler des rappeurs comme Booba dans la chanson "boulbi" par exemple ou du groupe 113 dans la chanson "truc de fou"...  ::?:

----------


## hegros

Peut tre bien dans ce cas toutes mes excuses.

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je suis trs htroclite niveau musique.
Cot rap franais, Abd Al Malik est vraiment excellent, trs sympa  couter, sinon il faut dire qu'actuellement y'a pas grand grand chose qui me botte. Faut dire aussi que bons, d'un groupe ou rappeur  l'autre c'est toujours les mmes textes alors...
Je ne parle pas de la lgende IAM !

Sinon, rap US, je suis continuellement sur cypress hill, snoop, etc...
Et dernirement, j'coute presque en boucle kanye west... le style musical est vraiment bon.

Bref a bon entendeur...

----------


## pi-2r

Pour ma part, je prefer Sniper, IAM et quelque musique de NTM (ex:"Dans ma ben'z").
Aprs, je considre les autres groupes comme des rappeurs dbutant, avec un manque d'esprit dans les paroles.......

----------


## sinok

> Aprs, je considre les autres groupes comme des rappeurs dbutant, avec un manque d'esprit dans les paroles.......


Assassin, La Caution, TTC, Les Svinkels (euh pour ce dernier groupe c'est plus que discutable ^^, tout dpend de ce que l'on appelle esprit mais le Svink c'est chic) a te dit quelquechose?
Car niveau paroles et/ou gestion du flow et/ou dconade tu as du violent

Niveau parole en terrible sinon tu as Psykick Lyrikah et son MC Arm qui est aussi intervenu sur un titre d'ABstract Keal Agram ("Et la nuit s'ternise" sur Bad Thriller) qui faut bien l'avouer "dchire sa race" 
Donc ne juges pas hativement comme cel...

Et pourtant je ne suis pas un grand fan de hip hop devant l'ternel (chuis plus orient post rock ou abstract hip hop en ce moment)

----------


## Robiwan59

Abd Al Malik : en plus d'avoir un album sympathique, il passe trs bien dans les missions TV (a nous change de Joey Starr).

Psy 4 de la rime : enfants de la lune est un bon album.

ATK : Heptagone malgr que le groupe n'existe plus.

Diam's : je n'apprciais pas trop mais en coutant les albums (en vitant les morceaux choisis comme single) on dcouvre des morceaux intressants comme Daddy, O je vais, Petite Banlieusarde, cause  effet.

Egalement un morceau que j'adore : Sinik - 1 coupable, 2 victimes (morceau sur le 11 septembre)

----------


## Aitone

> quelque musique de NTM (ex:"Dans ma ben'z").





> Aprs, je considre les autres groupes comme des rappeurs dbutant, avec un manque d'esprit dans les paroles.......


Genre dans ma ben'z il y a de l'esprit  ::roll::

----------


## Haywire

Salut, moi a fait bien 5-6 ans que je n'coute plus de rap donc je ne suis pas super au courant de l'actu mais j'ai l'impression que les ptits nouveaux (en tout cas ceux qui passent  la tv) ne sont pas extra. Et mme les nouvelles chansons des anciens j'aime pas trop.

Mon sentiment c'est que les textes deviennent de plus en plus violents et de moins en moins bien crit. En fait a fait un peu rap "facile", des textes pas trs recherchs et qui usent et abusent des thmes habituels. Ou alors les anciens veulent voluer donc ils essaient des trucs mais a en devient ridicule. Genre Joey Starr qui reprend Brassens...
Pour moi le rap tourne en rond et c'est invitable vu que les problmes traits n'ont toujours pas t rsolu.

J'ai quand mme remarqu 2 petits nouveaux qui ont l'air pas mal:

Abd Al Malik j'ai entendu que 2 morceaux mais dans les 2 j'adore les instru derrire, trs diffrentes de ce qu'on entend d'habitude dans le rap. Ca prouve qu'il est ouvert niveau musical.

Keny Arkana, l aussi j'ai entendu que 2 morceaux mais a a l'air pas mal du tout, un peu dans le style d'Assassins.

TTC est pas mal dans le genre dlirant mais c'est pas des nouveaux venus.

Sinon niveau rap US ce qui est pas mal mais pas du tout nouveau c'est The Arsonists, du bon rap oldschool trs loin des Dr.Dre, Snoop Dog, 50cent et compagnie...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Assassin, La Caution, TTC, Les Svinkels (euh pour ce dernier groupe c'est plus que discutable ^^, tout dpend de ce que l'on appelle esprit mais le Svink c'est chic) a te dit quelquechose?
> Car niveau paroles et/ou gestion du flow et/ou dconade tu as du violent
> 
> Niveau parole en terrible sinon tu as Psykick Lyrikah et son MC Arm qui est aussi intervenu sur un titre d'ABstract Keal Agram ("Et la nuit s'ternise" sur Bad Thriller) qui faut bien l'avouer "dchire sa race" 
> Donc ne juges pas hativement comme cel...
> 
> Et pourtant je ne suis pas un grand fan de hip hop devant l'ternel (chuis plus orient post rock ou abstract hip hop en ce moment)


+1 pour les commentaires.
J'aurais mis pareil que ceux que tu as cit et pareil je ne suis pas un inconditionnel du hip hop, mais je trouve que ceux ci ont tous quelque chose en plus qui leur est propre et ne sont pas formats.

----------


## prison_break

ba moi je dirais booba, alpha 5.20 , doc gyneco,sefyu, lalime...
enfin que du bon son...

----------


## Janitrix

> ba moi je dirais booba, alpha 5.20 , doc gyneco,sefyu, lalime...
> enfin que du bon son...


..............  ::rire::   ::rire::   ::rire:: 
Que des commerciaux...
Enfin, chacun ses gouts comme on dit... (pour d'autres, c'est plus des dgouts enfin bon).

----------


## Deadpool

> ..............   
> Que des commerciaux...
> Enfin, chacun ses gouts comme on dit... (pour d'autres, c'est plus des dgouts enfin bon).


Fais gaffe Janitrix, tu es condecendant l.  ::lol::

----------


## Janitrix

> Fais gaffe Janitrix, tu es condecendant l.


"condecendant" ? Premire fois que j'entends ce mot. A l'instant je pense que c'est pour dire que je suis un c** qui tombe de plus en plus bas  ::mouarf::   ::king:: 

[edit] Aprs recherche google -> Atteint(e) d'une affection communment appele "descente d'organes"  ::aie:: 

Bon Google est un peu dingue pour le coup, un autre site me dit que c'est faire preuve de snobisme, tre hautain. Tout d'un coup, a me parle beaucoup plus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

::lol::  

Enfin, a aurait peut tre t mieux sans ma faute.  ::aie::

----------


## prison_break

C'est vrai c'est commerciaux mais je trouve ca mieux que le rap de quartier qui pour ma part, est je pense, moins recherch dans les paroles... on fait plus du gros bruit pour pas dire grand chose, alors que pour moi, des rapports comme booba ou doc laissent une mlodie, un son, et un mlange de paroles qui laissent entendre un mssage, pas toujours bon  faire couter  n'importe qui...

----------


## Janitrix

> C'est vrai c'est commerciaux mais je trouve ca mieux que le rap de quartier qui pour ma part, est je pense, moins recherch dans les paroles... on fait plus du gros bruit pour pas dire grand chose, alors que pour moi, des rapports comme booba ou doc laissent une mlodie, un son, et un mlange de paroles qui laissent entendre un mssage, pas toujours bon  faire couter  n'importe qui...


Je pense tout le contraire. Les rappeurs commerciaux ont le soucis de faire de l'argent, donc il passe un message qui peut potentiellement toucher beaucoup de monde, donc gnralement les sentiments humains "primaires" --> Sexe, armes, alcools, drogues...

Hors, les rappeurs de quartiers comme tu dis, mme si l'arrire pense est l, ne se soucis pas trop de l'argent, mais plus de leur image et de leur message. Les textes sont donc beaucoup plus violents (ils n'ont rien  perdre), proche de la ralit (selon leur point de vue bien sur, qui est fauss gnralement).

Hors, ces rappeurs "de rue" sont vous  disparaitre. En effet, l'effet de la consommation formate les gens, et donc les rappeurs vont de plus en plus souvent parler de sexe, voiture, etc d'eux mme, parce qu'ils ont grandis avec.

C'est pour a, quand je vois un rappeur combattre la socit, la consommation, a me fait rire, car ils ne peuvent pas vivre sans (ils sont gnralement dpendant des allocations, et acquis sociaux) et en plus de a, sont les premiers  jouer avec ("et t'as vu ma BMW ? Mon nouveau portable ?").

Le rap, c'tait  la base un concept intressant, attirer les jeunes des ghettos amricain  s'instruire et  s'intresser  la culture. Rien  voir avec les messages de violence d'aujourd'hui. Je me souviens avoir vu une interview sur YouTube assez vieille d'un des prcurseurs du rap amricain, qui, lors de l'closion des rappeurs types SnoobDog (il parlait de lui en particulier), dire que ces gars n'avaient rien compris, que si le rap exist, c'tait pour duquer les jeunes autrement que par le systme amricain, qui excluait assez facilement les noirs de l'ducation.

Le rap d'aujourd'hui ne vaut plus rien, dtruit par des profiteurs qui ont vu une source de profit norme. Rien que pour a (et aussi car ce n'est pas musicalement trs intressant), je n'coute plus du tout de rap...

----------


## prison_break

tu as tout a fait raison et comme tu le dis, le rap business plait bcp aujdui, et c'est pour ca que je l'ai cit comme les rappeurs que je prfre. 
Aprs c'est vrai, c'est une question de gout...

----------


## afrodje

Pour ma part, je suis pas rap du tout (comme dis plus haut, chacun ses gout !  ::D:  )
Mais pour les artistes avec les musqiue commerciales, je ne suis pas d'accord.
C'est vrai que les artistes cherchent  faire de l'argent, c'est normal. C'est leurs job. Mais des artistes font des textes avec leurs vecu aussi et aussi des textes qui touchent beaucoup de monde (dit precedement). 
Prenons l'exemple KAMINI, je suis pas fan non plus mais je pense, qu'il a fais un clip "delire" avec ses collegues, tres beau clip amateur d'ailleurs et qu'a la base, il ne voulais pas etre "connu" mais il en ai ainsi.
Si le rappeur "de rue" cre des textes pour lui et des titres pas commun et que ca marche, pourquoi se priv de la notoriet et du bonheur?




> Les textes sont donc beaucoup plus violents (ils n'ont rien  perdre), proche de la ralit


Texte violent + rappeur "de rue" + musique amateur et donc son amateur (la plupart des cas bien sur) = impossible  commercialis....

Mais je suis d'accord que quand l'artiste est pass dans la cour des grands, l'argent lui monte  la tte!!  ::roll::  

Mais moi perso, je n'ecoute quasiment que du commercial  ::mouarf::

----------


## prison_break

Mais certes il est vrai   quaujdui, le rap largit son champ daction car il y a plus de mlodie dans les chansons, plus de flow et de rythme, ce nest plus juste un dlie de paroles...quoi que quand on voit des gens comme abdal malik ou grand corps malade, je me demande ce qu'on peut y trouver de bien, c'est juste un mec qui parle sans rythme, si c'est ca la nouvelle musique, ba bravo  ::?:

----------


## jbrasselet

Grand corps malade c'est pas du rap c'est du slam.

Le but du slam tant justement de se baser seulement sur des paroles. Aprs on aime ou on aime pas.
Moi je prfres a au rap  ::roll::

----------


## afrodje

> Moi je prfres a au rap


Perso aussi
C'est plus calme que le rap, plus soft et je trouve (pour ma part) les textes plus touchant.

Grand corps malade a crit a cause (grace?)  son accident de piscine, ecrit des texte qui le touch lui meme. Il est devenu "celebre" et il a pas crach dessus. 
Vraiment du courage ce mec la.... 
Vu en concert, et quand il arrive avec sa bequille, tout boiteux, et qu'il commence son texte, ca fous les frissons !  ::P:

----------


## prison_break

Moi perso j'aime pas, aprs c'est vrai, c'est une question de gout...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> C'est vrai c'est commerciaux mais je trouve ca mieux que le rap de quartier qui pour ma part, est je pense, moins recherch dans les paroles... on fait plus du gros bruit pour pas dire grand chose, alors que pour moi, des rapports comme booba ou doc laissent une mlodie, un son, et un mlange de paroles qui laissent entendre un mssage, pas toujours bon  faire couter  n'importe qui...



booba est l'exemple meme du rap aux paroles vide de sens. d'ailleurs il s'en vente, dans une emission il disait justement que les paroles qu'il chante il ne les pensent pas.. alors pourquoi chanter cela ? pourquoi rabaisser les femmes et faire le "Pimp" ??




> Une image renforce par un certain mouvement du rap dont un chanteur comme Booba - un poids lourd du rap franais - qui parle d'argent, de belles voitures, de sexe et de filles comme de simples objets que l'on prend et que l'on jette


tsr.ch Un reportage d'Hlne Faucherre et Jean-Philippe Schaller

----------


## haltabush

BOn, j'ai pas tout lu (en fait, les 3 premiers posts et les 3 derniers  mais je vais quand mme rpondre...
COmme la plupuart des gens ici, apparement, je n'aime trop le rap, qu'il soit franais, amricain ou ouzbkistanais.
Ceci dit, il y a quelques groupes que j'aime bien, en rap franais (les autres, je les comprends pas donc j'aime pas  ::aie::  )
Je citerais les Svinkles ("cral-killer, buveurs de bire en srie"  :8-):  ), Graine2N, MC Jean Gabin, Q8 (enfin a c'est pas vraiment un groupe, ya TTC, les Svink et 2 ou 3 autres dedans ^^), etc.

----------


## Aspic

Moi non plus j'ai pas tout lu les posts mais contrairement  la majorit (car ca semble etre le cas), j'aime bien le rap fr mais pas le rap us (eminen).

En ce qui concerne le rap francais, j'aime bien sinik, booba, sniper, fonky family... en gros tout ceux que tout le monde deteste  ::cry:: 

Mais mon groupe prfr est *Sniper* avec ses titres _Sans [Re]Pere, Ce que j'ai sur le coeur, Fallait que je te dises, Graver dans la roche, Panam All Stars_ (kiffante cette zick  ::king:: )

----------


## mordrhim

j'aime pas le rap !! mais j'aime bien le chocolat.

au pire Kamini est le moins dsagrable  mes oreilles, et encore ...

----------


## Aspic

> j'aime pas le rap !! mais j'aime bien le chocolat.
> 
> au pire Kamini est le moins dsagrable  mes oreilles, et encore ...


Pourquoi tant de haine envers le rap  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robiwan59

La question est plutt : Pourquoi poster ici si on aime pas le rap alors que la question est "Quel est votre rappeur franais prfr ?" ? ::roll:: 
Je me vois pas aller donner mon avis sur du jazz alors que je n'en coute pas.
C'est pas trs constructif.




> Pourquoi tant de haine envers le rap

----------


## Aspic

> La question est plutt : Pourquoi poster ici si on aime pas le rap alors que la question est "Quel est votre rappeur franais prfr ?" ?
> Je me vois pas aller donner mon avis sur du jazz alors que je n'en coute pas.
> C'est pas trs constructif.


+1 c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je disais ca ! Car pour le bon nombre de pollueurs qui ont pollu mes topics sur d'autres forums sur le rap, j'en ai marre qu'on "destroy" ce style musical  ::cry::

----------


## prison_break

moi aussi serieu j'en ai marre
je ne vais pas critiquer le classique ou le rock alors pourquoi tout le monde en veut au rap, ce sont des chanteurs comme les autres, jamais un style de musique n'a t autant controvers...
si les gens n'aiment pas le rap, ils n'ont pas a venir sur ce topic, on s'en fout qu'ils aiment pas, nous on aime...
et je met +1 pour youssoupha, super comme musique!!!

----------


## Aspic

> moi aussi serieu j'en ai marre
> je ne vais pas critiquer le classique ou le rock alors pourquoi tout le monde en veut au rap, ce sont des chanteurs comme les autres, jamais un style de musique n'a t autant controvers...
> si les gens n'aiment pas le rap, ils n'ont pas a venir sur ce topic, on s'en fout qu'ils aiment pas, nous on aime...
> et je met +1 pour youssoupha, super comme musique!!!


+2 Moi je continue mon plaidoyer, le rap c'est un style assez spcial certes mais qui fait ressortir des sentiments (tristesse, joie, mlancolie...), peut suciter de la peine, bonheur... voire de l'motion (exemple : *Sans (re)pre* de Sniper... et pourquoi le "re" est entre paranthses ??)

----------


## Janitrix

> pourquoi tout le monde en veut au rap, ce sont des chanteurs comme les autres, jamais un style de musique n'a t autant controvers


C'est tout  fait normal. C'est une musique  la mode, et c'est donc tudi, comme le rock l'tait  ses dbuts.

C'est critiqu, parce que c'est critiquable, quand le phnomne du Rap se calmera, moins de gens le critiqueront, comme le Rock aujourd'hui. Seulement, il y a une diffrence entre le Rock et le Rap : le Rock, s'tait une petite rvolution, un cris contre la socit en gnral, des prises de positions politiques ou au contraire un je m'en foutisme complet. Bref, une rvolution des penses des jeunes. Les gens disaient que c'tait effroyable, vulgaire, etc. Comme le rap aujourd'hui. La diffrence : je trouve le Rap malsain, trs malsain. C'est un moyen de pervetir les esprits : la o le rock disait de se dfaire de la consommation, de la socit, de faire l'anarchie, le rap dit la mme chose, mais fait le contraire : les jeunes qui coutent le rap sont  fond dans l'esprit de consommation, ne rflchissent plus par eux mmes, les rappeurs sont ridicules.

Comme je l'ai dit, le rap tait un concept intressant  ses dbuts, mais c'est maintenant juste un moyen de faire de l'argent. En plus, ce n'est que haine, haine; sexe, argent; haine; haine; sexe;..... Les textes me donnent vomir la plupart du temps, ou envie de crier. Le seul rap qui me faire sourir, c'est Kamini. Mais bien sr, tous les soit disant connaisseur du rap disent que Kamini , c'est de la daube, que c'est pas du rap, parce qu'il ne dit pas "jte nique" dans chaque phrase.

Si tu aimes les groupes qui crachent sur ton pays, sur les concepts pour lesquels ce pays s'est battus, alors que veux-tu que je te dise ?

C'est de l'hypocrisie...

----------


## Janitrix

En fait, ce que je veux dire, c'est que tous les jeunes sont tous "Wouah le rap c'est trop bien, ils disent la vrit et tout". C'est juste un phnomne de mode, bientt on se rendra compte que c'tait pas si bien que a.

Ce qu'ils disent, c'est leur vrit, pas la mienne. Et quand je vois un de mes potes qui dit "ouais mais t'as vu, ce qu'ils disent, c'est vrai et tout", a me fait peur, parce que ce qu'ils disent...




> J'aime pas
> L'tat franais son systeme et ses policemen
> J'aime pas
> La justice qui enferme nos frres en cabane
> J'aime pas
> La jalousie l'hypocrisie les mythomanes
> J'aime pas j'aime pas j'aime pas j'aime pas
> J'aime pas
> Les mdisants les mcrants les 2 visages
> ...





> La France est une garce et on s'est fait trahir
> Le systme voil ce qui nous pousse  les har
> La haine c'est ce qui rend nos propos vulgaires
> On nique la France sous une tendance de musique populaire
> On est d'accord et on se moque des rpressions
> On se fout de la rpublique et de la libert d'expression

----------


## Aspic

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le faite que le rap corrompt les jeunes... en tout cas pas moi !

Sinon le rap violent ca existe je l'avoue avec des "Nike la France..."  chaque phrase mais le rap sans insultes existe aussi => Sniper (par exemple Sans (Re)pre trouve moi une seule insulte !!!!)

Mais le rap est trs diversifi y'a du n'importe quoi et de la merde et du bon  :8-):  tout comme pour les autres styles musicaux. Je n'ai rien contre le rock / heavy metal /pop ... mais rien non plus contre le rap et ce que je n'apprcie pas c'est le remarques non justifies, les blames envers le rap et parler pour rien dire ! (je ne pensais pas  tes posts qui sont constuits et c'est ton point de vue que je respecte).

Voila tout  ::king::

----------


## Janitrix

Ne t'inquite pas, je respecte galement ton point de vue. Et je sais qu'il doit bien exister du "bon" Rap. Cependant, ce n'est pas la majorit. La plupart des jeunes coutent Sniper justement, et as tu vu les extraits dans mon message prcdent ?

Mme si certaine de leurs chansons sont acceptables niveau parole, cela n'excuse pas celles-ci, que je trouve extrmement agressive. Je me sens concern par leurs attaques, alors que je ne suis pas responsable de leur malheur. Qu'ils insultent le gouvernement, tant qu'ils veulent, c'est des pourris, mais pas mon pays. Je ne fais pas l'erreur de faire des gnralits (j'essaye en tout cas), alors qu'eux non plus ne fasse pas cette erreur.

Chacun coute ce qu'il veut, ce n'est pas une attaque envers ceux qui coutent du Rap, juste que je trouve vraiment ce rap l dplorable et blessant, surtout quand des gens disent que c'est la vrit et que c'est "super trop cool".

----------


## behe

Salut,
perso je n'aime pas trop le rap mais je dois avouer que certains textes sont bien fait. J'ai bien apprci la rponse de sniper sur les poursuites dues aux paroles que tu as cit Janitrix : France, histoire d'une polmique.
Et enfin, des chansons aux textes agressifs il y en a dans tous les courants musicaux.
N'empche vous russirez pas  me faire couter plus de 10min de rap. Aprs je sature

----------


## Deadpool

Houlala a s'chauffe ici.  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est tout  fait normal. C'est une musique  la mode, et c'est donc tudi, comme le rock l'tait  ses dbuts.


En effet, c'est  priori le style le plus diffus actuellement.




> C'est critiqu, parce que c'est critiquable, quand le phnomne du Rap se calmera, moins de gens le critiqueront, comme le Rock aujourd'hui. Seulement, il y a une diffrence entre le Rock et le Rap : le Rock, s'tait une petite rvolution, un cris contre la socit en gnral, des prises de positions politiques ou au contraire un je m'en foutisme complet. Bref, une rvolution des penses des jeunes. Les gens disaient que c'tait effroyable, vulgaire, etc.


Il est vrai que le rock  ses dbut (annes 50 si je ne m'abuse) tait considr par la masse populaire vertueuse et moralisatrice de l'poque comme quelque chose de proprement scandaleux, pervertissant l'esprit de la jeunesse (pour en faire des tres lubriques et fainants). Y'a qu' voir les dhanchs d'Elvis, jugs proprement indcents et respirant la luxure.  ::lol::  

La diffusion du rock en France, fut d'ailleurs limite par le pouvoir politique en place justement  cause de cette constation porte par les groupes phares de l'poque  laquelle s'identifiaient les jeunes, dont le dsir tait de se dmarquer de leur ans.




> Comme le rap aujourd'hui. La diffrence : je trouve le Rap malsain, trs malsain.
> C'est un moyen de pervetir les esprits : la o le rock disait de se dfaire de la consommation, de la socit, de faire l'anarchie, le rap dit la mme chose, mais fait le contraire : les jeunes qui coutent le rap sont  fond dans l'esprit de consommation, ne rflchissent plus par eux mmes, les rappeurs sont ridicules.


C'est rigolo, car tu fais exactement la mme chose que la couche moralisatrice dont j'ai parl  faisait  propos du rock.

Moi ce que je trouve dangereux, ce sont les gnralisations que tu en fait  partir de caractristiques que TU donnes au rap (apologie de la consommation, du sexe et j'en passe), gnralisations abusives comparables  celles que certains font  propos des fonctionnaires (tous des fniasses), de la population immigre maghrbine (tous des dlinquants dealers de shit), des policiers (tous des cons) et j'en passe.  ::roll:: 

Non, le rap ne cause pas la dchance de la socit pas plus que le rock. ::lol:: 





> Comme je l'ai dit, le rap tait un concept intressant  ses dbuts, mais c'est maintenant juste un moyen de faire de l'argent. En plus, ce n'est que haine, haine; sexe, argent; haine; haine; sexe;..... Les textes me donnent vomir la plupart du temps, ou envie de crier. Le seul rap qui me faire sourir, c'est Kamini. Mais bien sr, tous les soit disant connaisseur du rap disent que Kamini , c'est de la daube, que c'est pas du rap, parce qu'il ne dit pas "jte nique" dans chaque phrase.


Alors le rap c'est quoi, le rap c'est un flow sur une structure rythmique souvent simple. Donc oui Kamini c'est du rap, Diams aussi (malheureusement  ::lol:: ). Nulle besoin de fuck you et de nique ta m*** pour faire du rap. Ca se saurait.  ::lol:: 

Le rap fait parti d'un mouvement culturel trs riche, le Hip Hop (qui comporte galement l'art du graffiti, le deejaying, la break dance etc... donc bien que riche que le Rock) est apparu il me semble aux dbuts des annes 70,  une poque ou justement la socit est en pleine mutation (la libration des moeurs tait en cours). Le message du Hip Hop est plutt orient vers des idaux de paix, d'amour et d'amusement (profiter de la vie) donc de ce point de vue s'inscrit parfaitement dans son poque (poque de la guerre du Viet Nam ou le courant pacifiste est important), mais galement des idaux contestataires, tant donn qu'il trouve son origine dans les ghettos new yorkais, population multi culturelle (d'o la richesse du hip hop en tant que mouvement culturel) subissant de plein fouet la pauvret et le mpris des autres couches de la socit (d'o la constestion).

On peut donc dire que le Hip-Hop est une culture pacifiste et festive, pronant la pluri-racialit, et ce, en dpit de la mauvaise image que les profanes en ont, vhicule par certains groupes de rap que tu dnonce ci dessus.

Personnellement je trouve cela plutt intressant et respectable, surtout que ce style est en constante volution (apparition de nouveaux courant tels l'abstract hip hop, le hip hop instrumental et j'en passe...). Les valeurs du Hip Hop ne sont pas mortes, loin de l.

Ce que tu dnonces (clairement le gangsta rap) n'est qu'un aspect, bien loin de reprsenter la ralit du rap et du hip hop dans son ensemble (et dnonc par les puristes d'ailleurs). C'est comme si je te disais que tous les rockeurs sont tous des satanistes, buvant du sang et gorgeant des p'tites vieilles.  ::lol:: 




> Si tu aimes les groupes qui crachent sur ton pays, sur les concepts pour lesquels ce pays s'est battus, alors que veux-tu que je te dise ?
> 
> C'est de l'hypocrisie...


C'est surtout de la provoque. Tu l'as dit, le rap est  la mode donc est trs largement diffus et par consquent gnrateur d'argent.

Par consquent les maisons de disques, pour se dmarquer et ainsi gagner plus d'argent, mettent en avant de parfaits arrivistes surfant sans vergogne sur cette vague de provoque, tandis que les groupes plus intressants sont sous mdiatiss.

Et le pire c'est que les profanes s'imaginent que ces groupes reprsentent la ralit du rap.

Mais, je te le repte, ce n'est pas  cause du rap mais des maisons de disques.

On retrouve un phnomne analogue dans le rock d'ailleurs. Certains black mtalleux font l'apologie de la violence, d'autres groupes font l'apologie du sexe et font preuve de machisme (tiens tu connais AC/DC, amuse toi  traduire, c'est trs sescuel et pas trs poli envers les femmes  ::lol:: )

Par contre je suis d'accord avec le fait que Sniper ce soit tout pourri.  ::lol:: 

Dsol pour les fans.




> En fait, ce que je veux dire, c'est que tous les jeunes sont tous "Wouah le rap c'est trop bien, ils disent la vrit et tout".


Tous les jeunes non, y'en a beaucoup qui coutent du rock aussi, c'est fourbe un jeune.  ::lol::  Y'en a mme qui coutent du jazz, de la varit, voire de tout.  :8O:  Si si.  ::lol:: 

Petite anecdote, au concert de Maiden, j'hallucinait du nombre d'ados qu'il y avait. En mme temps, les fans de la premires heure devaient halluciner du nombre de gens de mon age qu'il y avait.  ::lol:: 




> C'est juste un phnomne de mode, bientt on se rendra compte que c'tait pas si bien que a.


Ah ouais, et qu'est que t'en sais, t'as une boule de cristal? Tu veux pas me donner les numros gagnants du loto?  ::lol:: 




> Ce qu'ils disent, c'est leur vrit, pas la mienne. Et quand je vois un de mes potes qui dit "ouais mais t'as vu, ce qu'ils disent, c'est vrai et tout", a me fait peur, parce que ce qu'ils disent...


Tu as une certaine maturit pour ton ge, que la plupart n'ont pas. Cependant, comme le dit si bien mon pre, faut laisser la jeunesse se faire.  ::lol:: 

En clair, a va leur passer.  ::wink:: 

Concernant les paroles, je ne m'tendrais pas dessus. Ca rejoint ce que je disais comme quoi la provoque fait vendre.





> Ne t'inquite pas, je respecte galement ton point de vue. Et je sais qu'il doit bien exister du "bon" Rap.


Ben oui, d'ailleurs on a cit plein de bons groupes dans ce sujet.  ::wink:: 




> Cependant, ce n'est pas la majorit. La plupart des jeunes coutent Sniper justement, et as tu vu les extraits dans mon message prcdent ?


Ben si la majorit du rap est bon, et pis quand tu veux de la bonne musique, c'est pas la radio qu'il faut couter (skyrock c'est tout pourri tous les amateurs de rap le disent).





> Mme si certaine de leurs chansons sont acceptables niveau parole, cela n'excuse pas celles-ci, que je trouve extrmement agressive. Je me sens concern par leurs attaques, alors que je ne suis pas responsable de leur malheur. Qu'ils insultent le gouvernement, tant qu'ils veulent, c'est des pourris, mais pas mon pays. Je ne fais pas l'erreur de faire des gnralits (j'essaye en tout cas), alors qu'eux non plus ne fasse pas cette erreur.


Ben justement si, t'en fait tout un camion de gnralits. Le mieux  faire avec ces groupes l c'est de les ignorer. Ils ne mritent pas qu'on y prenne attention.




> Chacun coute ce qu'il veut, ce n'est pas une attaque envers ceux qui coutent du Rap, juste que je trouve vraiment ce rap l dplorable et blessant, surtout quand des gens disent que c'est la vrit et que c'est "super trop cool".


Tu sais des cons, y'en a partout et pas que dans le rap.  ::lol:: 





Pure j'en ai crit un roman moi, et bordlique en plus.  ::lol::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

il ne faut pas se leurrer le rap subit ce qu'a subit le punk , le rock ou le blues bien avant . 

pour info le blues de la nouvelle orleans tait le pire du pire pour les bien pensants .. regarder aujourd'hui comme cette musique est vener par tout musicien.

le rap a sa phase ou l'on vas le dcrier , il est plus mdiatis car il vend , car il parle au gens et que pour faire du rap t'as besoin de rien a par d'ide (et ce principe ca vient du temps des esclaves noir au states-> blues le chant tant la seul distraction autorise).

Sex drugs and Rock'n'Roll .. ca vous parle ? alors me dire que le rap fait l'apologie du sexe.. ouais on repassera  :;): 

le rap est le mouvement musicale ou les jeunes se retrouvent et tant mieux.


au final dans tout style y a du bon et du moins bon et comme toujours ou remarque le moins bon mais on se rappelle du bon.

 :8-):

----------


## Robiwan59

Pour ma part, j'coute du rap depuis le dbut des annes 90. J'ai tout de suite t frapp par la puissance du son US (ben ouais,  10 ans on comprend pas trop les paroles) et de la profondeur des textes franais.

Comme vous le dites, il y a de tout dans le rap. Chacun y retrouve se qu'il cherche.
Personnellement, je cherche plutt des textes  histoire ou des tableaux. Je trouve qu'IAM sait trs bien faire a (ATK galement). L'cole du micro d'argent en ai bourr.

Comme je le disais dans un prcdent message, j'coute diffrent type de rap mais celui que je ne supporte pas, c'est celui o le rappeur n'articule rien (Ex : Sefyu). Quand on l'coute, on est oblig de tendre l'oreille pour savoir si c'est du franais ou pas.
Dans un autre style, ya Booba aussi, que je dtestais au dbut. Il se laisse plus couter mme si je ne cautionne pas ce qu'il dit.

En bref, je sais que certains vont me rpondre en me disant : "T'es malade, Sefyu c'est excellent" et je ne les contredirai pas car chacun coute la musique son coeur. Et soit a touche, soit a ne touche pas

----------


## Janitrix

Je suis d'accord avec toi Deadpool, je trouve dommage que ce soit ce rap l qui soit mis en avant, bien que comme tu l'as dis, c'est logique puisque c'est lui qui fait vendre.




> Non, le rap ne cause pas la dchance de la socit pas plus que le rock.


Ce n'est pas la dchance qui me gne. Si ils faisaient a pour foutre le bordel et se marrer... je m'en fous. Mais c'est tout le ct haineux qui me fait vraiment chi**. Ils vhicule des messages vraiment dgueu et tout le monde pense "Ouah quelle vrit", alors que la plupart ne vivent mme pas dans les milieux concerns par les chansons (comme mon pote, qui vit dans un village perdu, et qui croit que Sniper c'est la vrit absolue, que les flics c'est des enfoir**...) alors qu'il ne sait jamais fait contrler de sa vie. C'est a la perversion  mon avis, et il n'y avait pas a avec le rock je pense. Mais je ne peux rien dire de catgorique puisque je n'ai pas vcu cette priode.

----------


## Deadpool

> Je suis d'accord avec toi Deadpool, je trouve dommage que ce soit ce rap l qui soit mis en avant, bien que comme tu l'as dis, c'est logique puisque c'est lui qui fait vendre.


Ca tombe bien, j'adore qu'on soit d'accord avec moi.  ::lol:: 

C'est sur que c'est dommage mais bon on y peut rien malheureusement.  ::?: 




> Ce n'est pas la dchance qui me gne. Si ils faisaient a pour foutre le bordel et se marrer... je m'en fous. Mais c'est tout le ct haineux qui me fait vraiment chi**. Ils vhicule des messages vraiment dgueu et tout le monde pense "Ouah quelle vrit", alors que la plupart ne vivent mme pas dans les milieux concerns par les chansons  (comme mon pote, qui vit dans un village perdu, et qui croit que Sniper c'est la vrit absolue, que les flics c'est des enfoir**...) alors qu'il ne sait jamais fait contrler de sa vie.


Bah ils vhiculent des gnralits auxquelles il est d'autant plus facile de croire que l'on est soi mme pas concern.

C'est aussi utilis en politique, regarde par exemple l'lectorat FN. Leur cible, c'est bien souvent le campagnard qui habite un petit patelin paum qui voit les images de mchants dlinquants  la tl (en insistant bien souvent sur l'origine trangre, merci TF1  ::roll:: ) et qui, du coup, pense que les villes sont devenus des espaces de non-droit o il faut vite agir (Mon Dieu Jean Marie aidez-nous  ::lol:: ).

C'est pareil.  :;):  C'est pour a que les gnralisations htives, c'est dangereux.




> C'est a la perversion  mon avis, et il n'y avait pas a avec le rock je pense. Mais je ne peux rien dire de catgorique puisque je n'ai pas vcu cette priode.



Bah tu sais, avec les keupons dans les 70ies, les flics, ils prenaient cher.  ::lol:: 

La police a toujours t une cible privilgie de n'importe quel mouvement contestataire, car par son rle, elle reprsente l'Etat, le pouvoir en place, bref l'ordre tabli.

----------


## mordrhim

::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops:: 

On vient de me faire ecouter Iam les premiers albums, bon j'admets j'ai trouv ca plutot pas mal.

ensuite lorsque je dis que je n'aime pas le rap c'est juste mon avis, j'en ecoute de temps en temps c'est vrai mais je n'e fais pas ma musique prfre.

Comme je me fait tapper dissus paske j'aime p trop le rap je vais ettayer un petit peu.

Le rap a ses points forts tout comme ces points faibles.
*- Les paroles :*
- *Le fond*Elles sont en gnral penses pour faire ragir les personnes qui coutent ce genre de musique le problme est que la majorit des personnes qui coutent sont dja dans le cas et on bien conscience du message que les rappeurs veulent passer.
-* La forme** Malheureusement, une grande partie des rappeur chantent trop vite et rendent ainsi les paroles trop difficilement comprhensible. 
* Comme vous l'avez dit plus haut certains langages utiliss ne sont pas vraiment appropris pour essayer de faire passer un message : 
un "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta manire de procder et j'aimerais bien que tu entends mon avis" serait certes plus dur  faire passer en rap qu'un "Bat**d, ni**e ta reum, ton  taff me fait iech, quand j'parle tu fermes ta gue**e et t'ecoutes mes pu***n de mots !" mais je pense que la plebe aurait plus de faciliter  comprendre non ?
*- La mlodie*
* La aussi mon esprit est un peu mitig, le rythme est en gnral bon, quoique tres rptitif (mais c'est la mme chose pour toutes les musiques en fait)
* Par contre j'aime beaucoup les basses  ::): 
*- L'impact*
C'est l la chose que je n'aime pas vraiment
* Beaucoup de rappeurs ont malheureusement utilis le rap pour faire passer leur haine et rendent ainsi beaucoup de jeunes trop aggressifs. Oui ce n'est pas une gnralit, mais bon, les "ni**e la police" ou encore d'autres ne sont pas vraiment une tres bonne ide  mon avis.
* Les chanteurs en gnraux on un impact sur les personnes qui ecoutent leur chansons, il faut donc faire attention  ce qui est dit et comment c'est dit, ceci pour viter de rendre les jeunes en crise d'adolescence plus aggressifs encore par attribution des problmes et de la haine des autres.

voila tout je vous promets de ne plus revenir sur ce poste et pour ne pas pourrir celui-ci prkoi ne pas ouvrir un debat  ::):

----------


## afrodje

> au final dans tout style y a du bon et du moins bon et comme toujours ou remarque le moins bon mais on se rappelle du bon.


Quelle belle conclusion, et tellement vrai  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> On vient de me faire ecouter Iam les premiers albums, bon j'admets j'ai trouv ca plutot pas mal.
> 
> ensuite lorsque je dis que je n'aime pas le rap c'est juste mon avis, j'en ecoute de temps en temps c'est vrai mais je n'e fais pas ma musique prfre.


Ben c'est tes gots, tu vas pas t'excuser non plus.  ::lol:: 




> Comme je me fait tapper dissus paske j'aime p trop le rap je vais ettayer un petit peu.


Meuh non on va pas te taper dessus.  ::mouarf:: 




> Le rap a ses points forts tout comme ces points faibles.
> *- Les paroles :*
> - *Le fond*Elles sont en gnral penses pour faire ragir les personnes qui coutent ce genre de musique le problme est que la majorit des personnes qui coutent sont dja dans le cas et on bien conscience du message que les rappeurs veulent passer.


Bah a n'empche pas d'en parler. Tant que le problme voqu existe, cela reste pertinent tu ne crois pas.

Bon videmment, si c'est des paroles remplies de clichs foireux, a le fait moins je te l'accorde.  ::mouarf:: 




> -* La forme** Malheureusement, une grande partie des rappeur chantent trop vite et rendent ainsi les paroles trop difficilement comprhensible. 
> * Comme vous l'avez dit plus haut certains langages utiliss ne sont pas vraiment appropris pour essayer de faire passer un message : 
> un "Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta manire de procder et j'aimerais bien que tu entends mon avis" serait certes plus dur  faire passer en rap qu'un "Bat**d, ni**e ta reum, ton  taff me fait iech, quand j'parle tu fermes ta gue**e et t'ecoutes mes pu***n de mots !" mais je pense que la plebe aurait plus de faciliter  comprendre non ?


Le mouvement du hip hop est issu de la rue, il est donc peu tonnant que le rap, son moyen d'expression, en reprenne son langage.

Bon maintenant des rappeurs qui n'utilisent pas enc*** de ta r****, je vais te n*****  tout bout de champ, y'en a aussi. IAM par exemple, ou encore Assassin.

Certes, y'en a qui sont difficile  comprendre parce qu'ils vont vite mais le rap c'est quand mme relativement technique et pas  la porte de tout le monde (mme si beaucoup croient le contraire). Certains ont plus de talent que d'autres. Je suis personnellement admiratif du dbit que peuvent atteindre certains rappeurs.




> *- La mlodie*
> * La aussi mon esprit est un peu mitig, le rythme est en gnral bon, quoique tres rptitif (mais c'est la mme chose pour toutes les musiques en fait)
> * Par contre j'aime beaucoup les basses


C'est l'une des critiques rcurrentes faites au rap (souvent par des rockeux d'ailleurs  ::lol:: )  savoir que la musique est rptitive, et surtout sampl sur d'autres artistes.

Etant donn que c'est le flow qui est mis en avant, il n'est gure tonnant que la mlodie soit simplifie en utilisant au maximum les basses (qui sont forcment accrocheuses) avec un son trs travaill.

Certains groupes de rap apportent nanmoins un soin particulier  la musique. Les Beasties Boys par exemple sont de trs bons musiciens et a s'entend sur leurs disques. D'autres groupes de rap utilisent les instruments traditionnels du rock pour leur musique et sur scne (The Roots, Cypress Hill...).

Concernant le sampling, c'est vrai que a peut paraitre facile de prendre des bouts de musique pour crer une mlodie. Cependant cela suppose un grand talent car il faut arriver  crer quelque chose qui ne soit pas bancal (ce qui est pas facile) et surtout une grande culture musicale (ne serait-ce que pour touver des morceaux  sampler).




> *- L'impact*
> C'est l la chose que je n'aime pas vraiment
> * Beaucoup de rappeurs ont malheureusement utilis le rap pour faire passer leur haine et rendent ainsi beaucoup de jeunes trop aggressifs. Oui ce n'est pas une gnralit, mais bon, les "ni**e la police" ou encore d'autres ne sont pas vraiment une tres bonne ide  mon avis.
> * Les chanteurs en gnraux on un impact sur les personnes qui ecoutent leur chansons, il faut donc faire attention  ce qui est dit et comment c'est dit, ceci pour viter de rendre les jeunes en crise d'adolescence plus aggressifs encore par attribution des problmes et de la haine des autres.


En effet, on a voqu ce point avec Janitrix mais c'est avant tout de la provoque pour vendre. Beaucoup de rappeurs ne croient mme pas  leur message.

Exemple, la clique du minister amer (Passi, Stomy...) qui avait des chansons avec des paroles plus que limite (raciste envers les blancs). Regarde ce qu'ils sont devenus. D'inoffensifs chanteurs de varit faisait du cinma qui plus est.

Je ne pense pas non plus  que le rap impacte fortement les jeunes.
Les jeunes ne sont quand mme pas si cons que a, et surtout la jeunesse a passe.

Ceux qui prennent ces discours au pied de la lettre sont,  mon avis,  rares.

Et, je le rpte, on a reproch la mme chose au rock  l'poque et pourtant le monde n'est pas peupl que de truands, comme quoi.  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs, c'est aussi ce que l'on reproche au jeux vidos violents. 




> voila tout je vous promets de ne plus revenir sur ce poste et pour ne pas pourrir celui-ci prkoi ne pas ouvrir un debat


Mais si reviens, tout les points de vue sont intressants et pis y'a [Dbat] dans le titre du sujet donc c'est bon  ::D:

----------


## Muesko

J'coute un peu de rap, mais surtout de l'americain (et un peu de francais)

En francais, je dirais Iam, jeff le nerf et quelques autres
En rap us j'coute plutot Slick rick, mop, sam scarfo, erik b & rakim, dj polo, madbal (mais c'est pas du rap  ::aie::  )

----------


## mordrhim

> moi aussi serieu j'en ai marre
> je ne vais pas critiquer le classique ou le rock alors pourquoi tout le monde en veut au rap, ce sont des chanteurs comme les autres, jamais un style de musique n'a t autant controvers...
> si les gens n'aiment pas le rap, ils n'ont pas a venir sur ce topic, on s'en fout qu'ils aiment pas, nous on aime...
> et je met +1 pour youssoupha, super comme musique!!!


PS :
Si tu regardes bien le sujet porte le tag [Dbat] donc comme nous sommes dans une dmocratie ou l'expression est un droit inalienable, il nous est donc autoris de donner notre avis.

Ta raction me fait croire que tu es un fanatique du rap, qui pour moi sont tout de mme les personnes qui ont tendance  penser


> Fermez votre gue**e et laissez moi m'exprimez


 soit en francis, 


> laissez moi donner mon avis mais je ne veux pas entendre le votre qui diffre du mien


j'aime bien les dbats, ca permet a tout le monde de donner son avis mais il faut aussi apprendre a entendre celui des autres et d'accepter qu'ils ne pensent pas la mme chose que soit.

Comme beaucoup l'ont dit le rap est peut tre un mouvement de rvolution ..

mais les mecs qui chantent la misre dans les ghetto, qui disent que leur vie est un sac  mer** qu'ils vivent dans la misre et le non respect des autres je n'y crois pas, tous ces rapeur "machine a fric" sont plus friqu que nous !!

poure reprendre le point de vue de Janitrix c'est de la pure hypocrisie !
ou encore 


> Permettez moi de m'enrichir sur le dos des personnes que je dis dfendre.

----------


## prison_break

le probleme c'est pas que ce soit un dbat ou non, ce que je dteste, c'est les gens qui disent "moi perso j'aime pas le rap", mais ca on en a rien  faire qu'ils aiment pas, moi je vais pas m'amuser a crier sur tout les toits que j'aime pas le rock ou le classique, ceux qui ont des arguments valables et construits, je trouve ca super...!!!

aprs avoir lu toutes les discussions, je me rends compte que chacun trouve sa part dans le rap, que ce soit les paroles, la mlodie ou encore les bass, comme quoi, meme si le rap est souvent dtest, il peut etre apprci...

----------


## mordrhim

> mais ca on en a rien  faire qu'ils aiment pas,


Premirement : 
Attitude totalement nombriliste du genre "j'ai mes gots je m'en fous de ceux des autres" non ?
Je te rappelle que c'est un forum plus ou moins publique, que la France est une dmocratie et que toute personne  le droit de donner son avis.
Libre  toi de ne pas le lire ou de dsaprouver cette lecture peu agrable  tes petits yeux mais tenir des propos comme a n'est pas,  mon got, trs dmagogue.

Deuximement :
Si je te mets du Elvis, ou pire ! pour toi je pense un peu de Chostakovitch tu ne tarderas surement pas  dire un truc du genre "Vire moi cette mer**, c'est de la musique de ringard, Ya que les voiques pour couter cette daube".

Troisimement :
C'est un dbat, j'ai donn mon avis, j'ai argument. Et toi ?

Ce n'est en aucun cas une attaque totalement personnelle, juste qu'il existe un proverbe qui dit 


> Avant de regarder la paille dans l'oeil de ton voisin regarde d'abord la poutre dans le tien.


 j'admet je ne suis pas fan du rap j'ai mes raisons, et j'ai le droit de les exprimer  ::D:  voila tout.

*[Reflexion]* Il y a une glace que j'aille voir la mienne de poutre ?? *[/Reflexion]*

----------


## Deadpool

Allons vous prenez pas la tte pour a, a sert  rien.
 :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

[*A mditer*]La tolrance c'est quand les 2 parties sont capables d'accepter que ni l'un ni l'autre n'a tort ou raison et qu'il ne sert a rien a s'vertuer de convertir l'autre.[*A mditer*]

----------


## Deadpool

> [*A mditer*]La tolrance c'est quand les 2 parties sont capables d'accepter que ni l'un ni l'autre n'a tort ou raison et qu'il ne sert a rien a s'vertuer de convertir l'autre.[*A mditer*]


+1 xxxcapxxx

----------


## KibitO

MC Solaar depuis ses dbuts.  ::ange::

----------


## Aspic

> MC Solaar depuis ses dbuts.


+1

----------


## beekeep

> MC Solaar depuis ses dbuts.


j'tais  l'cole primaire quand j'ai eu mon premier cd de lui !  :8O: 


pour l'avoir vu en concert en dcembre,
aujourd'hui *Haroun* est (parmi les meilleurs) nettement au dessus du lot.


* PS: la scred en concert  Bordeaux le 07 mars*

----------


## KibitO

Scred Connexion, si je me souviens bien... Fabe en fait partie non ?

----------


## beekeep

> Scred Connexion, si je me souviens bien... Fabe en fait partie non ?


il fut un temps oui ..




> J'suis loin d'ici, Loin des yeux mais pas du cur ..

----------


## KibitO

> il fut un temps oui ..


Il fut un temps o j'coutais aussi  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

NTM se reforme pour une srie de concerts.


Avis aux amateurs.  :;): 


En tout cas l'ambiance a l'air dtendue.  ::lol::

----------


## KibitO

> [*A mditer*]La tolrance c'est quand les 2 parties sont capables d'accepter que ni l'un ni l'autre n'a tort ou raison et qu'il ne sert a rien a s'vertuer de convertir l'autre.[*A mditer*]


T'as oubli de fermer ta balise

----------


## Kihm Xs

j'ai quand mme lut pas mal de prjugs, il est clair et net que la communaut rock/mtal n'aime pas la communaut hip hop, et vice versa. Quand je vois qu'une grosse partie des mes potes sont des mtalleux et une autre hiphop et music caribnne j'ai du mal  comprendre comment les gens font pour ne pas s'entendre, c'est pas la musique qui dfinit une personne. Je peut aussi dire que l'appartenance au rap ou au mtal ne vient pas du milieu social, l'origine thnique peut crer un terrain vers l'un ou l'autre mais pas le milieu social quoi que j'ai un pote afro qui est accro au slipnot et autre ramshtein (dsol pour l'ortho), par contre il te dance un sean paul  en faire tomber les demoiselles :;): .

Pour ce qui est de l'coute un peu forte, j'en peux plus dans le tram ou dans le bus d'entendre des gens, garons ou filles d'ailleurs, souvent adolescent mettre la musique en hauts parleurs, souvent du rap je l'accorde mais pas  plus de 65% des cas, faut dire aussi que ceux coutant du mtal non pas besoin de mettre les hauts parleurs pour dranger tout un wagon (pauvres oreilles), cette histoire dcoule plus de la nouvelle gnration ado et non du style de musique.

Vous trouvez que le rap devient de plus en plus violent? Moi je suis pas d'accord, certes on parle de faon plus gnralise des armes  feux que dans les annes 90 (quoi que...) mais les incitations  la haine (souvent plus maladroites que volontaires) sont en baisses. D'ailleurs du rap on en entend plus vraiment sur les ondes, on a droit  du sniper, du psy4, du diams, du sinik assptiss. Prenez l'exemple de skyrock, les dernires missions rap ont t supprim il y a un an (le bomb rush, le couvre feu etc...) et la play liste de cette radio est consacre  80% au RnB. Le RnB des annes 80 est trs loin d'ailleurs, ce bon vieux rythme & blues que je jouait volonti  la batterie a disparut, cette musique  muter. D'ailleurs pourquoi appeler a r&b alors que c'est de la varit, quelle est la diffrence entre Vitaa et Jenipher? Aucune, c'est la mme chose. Enfin bref pour dire qu'il ne faut pas parl de rap et de r&b ensemble car a n'a rien  voir.

On dit que le rap amricain c'est plus technique, moins prise de tte, que a claque plus, oui certes, mais alors pourquoi dire que les franais ne font pas d'fforts sur les textes? Ba oui les amricain non plus. J'ai voulut tre objectif l car je suis un adpte de la musique qui clac au dtriment des textes.

Franchement quand j'coute de la musique des fois j'ai envie d'entendre quelque chose qui prend partie, aux textes construits, avec une histoire, une morale. Des fois je veux couter un bon beat avec une bonne instru, un bon raggaton, qui me fasse remuer mes hanches et ressortir mon ct hispanique. Des fois j'ai envie d'entendre des types user de leur vocabulaire et leur plume pour se battre plutt que de se taper dessus. Le rap m'apporte tout a, il m'arrive mme quand a va pas trop d'couter sytem of a down, le morceau o en entand : when angel deserved to die...(hors sujet dsol).

Il ne faut pas oublier que le rap a une connotation communautaire, c'est un exultoir  l'origine, les premiers mc et dj taient des gars pas recommandables, les premiers breakers taient TOUS des dealers et membres de gangs. Donc depuis les annes 70 (zuulu nation en 74) il y a eu une bonne avance (qui attend que a s'ssoufle?). En France on est bien loin des "brigittes femmes de flics" et "sacrifice de poulet", coutez le dernier album de Kerry James, il est tout simplement "beau", c'est de la rap music, de la musique. Il y a de vritables plumes dans le rap, des potes, comme il y a de vritables rats qui semblent avoir un auditoire, pour ceux l si vous voulez tout comme moi qu'ils disparaissent arrter d'en parler qui sait a peut faire effet, ne parlons que des Shuriken, Oxmo Puccino, Kerry James etc... (la liste est longue) et taisons nous sur ceux qui n'en valent pas le coup. On retrouve le ct rebelle dans toute les musiques, demandez  une gnration ce qu'elle pense des musiques qui lui sont contemporaines puis demandez la mme chose  la gnration d'avant. Moi mes parents n'coutent que du jazz, du blues, des musique traditionnelles hispanique et d'amrique latine, l'coute du rap et des musiques caribenne, latine et hispanique actuelles fut difficile pour eux (lol).

Arrtons de juger ne serait ce qu'un temps, et coutons...qui sait il y a peut tre quelque chose qui nous chappe...

----------


## Sekigawa

Ouah tout  fait d'accord !!!

Et moi je dit vive kery james et keny arkana !!

*CHANGER LE MONDE COMMENCE PAR SE CHANGER SOIT MME !!!*

----------


## Janitrix

> *CHANGER LE MONDE COMMENCE PAR SE CHANGER SOIT MME !!!*


En devenant comme le reste du monde ?

Devenir plus tolrant je peux comprendre, mais "se changer soi mme", je ne vois vraiment pas ce que a veut dire...

----------


## Deadpool

> En devenant comme le reste du monde ?
> 
> Devenir plus tolrant je peux comprendre, mais "se changer soi mme", je ne vois vraiment pas ce que a veut dire...


Qu'aimer le rap permettrait de changer le monde?  ::aie::  en quoi je sais pas...  ::lol::

----------


## Janitrix

> Qu'aimer le rap permettrait de changer le monde?  en quoi je sais pas...


 ::mouarf:: 

Non mais c'est surtout que, quelqu'un qui souhaite changer le monde voudra rapprocher la mentalit gnrale de la sienne, donc il voudra changer le monde en son sens. Quel est alors l'intrt de changer personnellement ?  ::aie::

----------


## Sekigawa

Non faut couter la musique lol

cf. keny arkana . Entre ciment et belle toile . "Clous au sol"

voila les paroles...




> Les ailes brles cloues au sol et 
> La tte vers le ciel, vers la splendeur de l'ternel ailleurs 
> Cherchant l'toile qui fait tourner la roue 
> Loin d'ces quadrillages ou mme l'air ne peut tre libre comme l'art 
> Comme la puret d'un geste 
> La profondeur d'une pense illimite quand l'opinion est HS 
> Sans mcher mes mots, voir large, est-ce si barge 
> Est-ce la frontire si fine entre folie et sagesse 
> Rflexion pesante 
> ...


Cette chanson me prend les trippes mais bon chacun ses gots !!  :;):

----------


## Janitrix

Je viens d'couter, c'est dj beaucoup plus musical que le rap mdiatique, donc rien que pour a  ::king:: 

Ensuite, pour ce qui de "Changer le monde commence par se changer soi-mme", je dirais plutt "Changer le monde commencer par s'accepter".

----------


## Sekigawa

Et encore il faut couter tout l'album !!

Il est enorme, engag, potique...

Franchement j'aime pas trop le rap mais elle... WAH  ::king::

----------


## Kihm Xs

j'aime bien keny arkana, c'est morceau sont pas mal, elle sait tout faire, mme ce hardcore que vous n'aimez pas, regardez le clip "La rage", il est trs comment dire...allez voir vous mme mais le message derrire est ce cri de dsespoire qui la caractrise. Je ne peux par contre, pas, l'couter en boucle, je risquerais de vouloir me pendre, c'est trs sombre comme univers

----------


## Sekigawa

> j'aime bien keny arkana, c'est morceau sont pas mal, elle sait tout faire, mme ce hardcore que vous n'aimez pas, regardez le clip "La rage", il est trs comment dire...allez voir vous mme mais le message derrire est ce cri de dsespoire qui la caractrise. Je ne peux par contre, pas, l'couter en boucle, je risquerais de vouloir me pendre, c'est trs sombre comme univers


Sombre?? Je dirais que le seul risque que l'on encours et qu'elle nous ouvre les yeux  nous moutons d'une socit de consommation qui se fout bien de notre g***** !!

VOila lol

----------


## beekeep

au passage, elle a sorti un nouvel opus :

http://www.rap2k.com/news-rap-71486-...-les-bacs.html

----------


## temperature

ROHFF  tdsi !

----------


## trotters213

Pouah je viens de lire la quasi totalit du sujet (j'ai un peu saut le milieu car a devenait long  ::D:  ) il y a de tout dans ce MEGA TROLL.
Dj je pense qu'on pourrait changer le titre en "qu'est-ce que vous pensez du rap ?" a collerais plus  la discussion  :;): 



> Je viens d'couter, c'est dj beaucoup plus musical que le rap mdiatique, donc rien que pour a


c'est LE gros problme des personnes qui coutent (entendent ?) le (pseudo-)rap qui passe  la radio (encore qu'il y a de bons trucs des fois) et que tu vois au Victoire de la Musique : un gars en carton-pte qui gesticulent dans tous les sens en train de gueuler (parce que la plupart du temps ce mme gars a le flow d'un rappeur star Ac') des paroles dignes d'un grand Patrick Fiory version wesh-wesh. 
En bref, tu ne vois et n'entends que des clichs et c'est lourd et nervant pour toi qui n'aime pas le rap mais je peux t'assurer que pour les gens qui aiment ce genre musical (je devrait plutt dire "ce style de vie" car le hip-hop c'est le Rap mais c'est aussi le BBoying, le DJing, le Can Art, un style vestimentaire, ... ) c'est encore pire parce que a vhicule une mauvaise image et les gens se braquent contre la musique que tu aimes.

Ensuite, il y a ceux qui mettent dans "Rap" des "artistes" (je l'ai mis entre guillemets c'est pas pour rien) comme Mariah Carey, M. Pokora ou tout autre chanteur de R'N'B voir pire de varit (Passy par exemple) : ces gens la ce trompent ceci N'EST PAS du rap.

Autre point : tout comme dans le "Rock", il y a plusieurs styles qui n'ont absolument rien  voir les uns avec les autres par exemple le mtal, le rock de Elvis ou encore celui de Muse a n'a rien  voir pourtant c'est du Rock (pour quelqu'un comme moi qui n'aime pas forcment ce genre musical) et bien en rap (hip-hop) c'est la mme chose : le rap de Necro, celui de Common, celui de Snoop ou bien celui de Lil' Zane n'ont rien  voir, RIEN.

Pour finir il y a un gros problme en ce moment avec ce qu'on appelle le rap Bling-Bling qui consiste seulement  montrer qu'on a de la tune et ... et rien d'autre (50 Cent en est le Dieu vivant). Ces gens l vont tuer le rap et a commence dj car je peux vous assurer que bons nombres de personnes qui n'coutaient que du hip-hip dans les annes 80-90 n'en coute plus du tout (du moins pas des trucs qui sortent en ce moment). Et le problme c'est que c'est ce rap qu'on voit sur MTV et qu'on entends  la radio.

Tout a pour dire que je pense qu'on ne peut pas dire "J'aime pas, c'est nul et c'est que des clichs" sans connaitre l'ensemble car on a une ide fausse.

Sinon pour rpondre  la question initiale :
rap fr : IAM ("cole du micro d'argent" cultissime !!!), psy4, kery james
rap us : necro, infamous mobb, foesum, notorious, pharoahe monch

----------


## NiamorH

Moi je n'ai lu que la premiere page (pas fou...)

Mes rfrences en rap sont :

Fr : La Cliqua, 2 Bal 2 Neg, Assassin, X-Men, IAM, Oxmo P., Lunatic, TSN, Lone & Busta, Ideal J, Cut Killer, TTC aussi. (Pas mal de trucs entre 1995 et 1998 en fait) J'ai par contre beaucoup de mal avec les groupes d'aujourd'hui...

US : Common, Black Star, Gangstarr, Onyx, Black Sheep, ATCQ, De La Soul, Nas, O.C., Mobb Deep, Organized Konfusion, Kool Keith, Wu Tang, Snoop, NWA, Artifacts, Biggie, Def Jux, MF Doom, Madlib etc. Beaucoup annes 90 quoi...

----------


## Commodore

j'ai pendant longtemps t un gros fan de rap.
mais en grandissant, on se rend compte que beaucoup de textes ne contiennent pas de rel message, sinon un message de violence. Ce qui va  l'encontre de l'essence mme du rap, qui fait partie du mouvement hip-hop (au mme titre que le reggae, ragga, dub, roots etc...)
Au dpart pour exprimer les problmes de la socit, le rap est devenu du gangsta rap, ou l'on incite  la violence.
Je me suis donc rabattu sur les autres styles musicaux. Mais mes rfrences rap restent trs tendues... Prs de 500 artistes dans ma CD-thque  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kihm Xs

> qui fait partie du mouvement hip-hop (au mme titre que le reggae, ragga, dub, roots etc...)


heu pas vraiment

----------


## beekeep

> qui fait partie du mouvement hip-hop (au mme titre que le reggae, ragga, dub, roots etc...)


il fallait le sortir a !  :8O: 




> Au dpart pour exprimer les problmes de la socit, le rap est devenu du gangsta rap, ou l'on incite  la violence.


mais pas du tout .. le RAP sera toujours le RAP.

si un gangsta pose un texte a sera forcment pour inciter  la violence et a donne du gansta RAP,
peut-tre une certaine forme de RAP mais rien  voir avec le Hip-Hop.




> on se rend compte que beaucoup de textes ne contiennent pas de rel message
> [..]
> Je me suis donc rabattu sur les autres styles musicaux


c'est l'exemple mme qui illustrerai les propos de *trotters213* !

les gens s'aveuglent avec les mauvais du RAP ou des mauvais qui disent en produire.

'est comme si tu disais :
"je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait un grande partie de hooligan dans les tribunes alors je vais plus voir les matchs de foot".

c'est exasprant, je voulais juste rectifier le tir



> les vrais savent, prviens les autres


Peace

----------


## Commodore

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat%C3%...usique_hip-hop

----------


## Janitrix

Depuis quand Wikipdia est une source de savoir universelle et absolue ? Je pense que beaucoup de professionnels te diront que ce qui est dans Wikipdia est  prendre avec beaucoup de prcaution.

Notamment, les sciences et l'art. Bon ok, a compte pas dans ce cas puisque le rap ne rentre ni dans les sciences, ni dans l'art  ::aie:: 

Mais gnralement, c'est  prendre avec des pincettes.

----------


## Deadpool

> Depuis quand Wikipdia est une source de savoir universelle et absolue ? Je pense que beaucoup de professionnels te diront que ce qui est dans Wikipdia est  prendre avec beaucoup de prcaution.


Wikipedia a assurment des dfauts de part son mode de fonctionnement. Cependant,  partir du moment o un article wiki cite des sources crdibles et documentes, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas lui faire confiance (cf. les articles dit "de qualit"). Bien sur s'il s'agit d'une embauche de sujet prsentant un point de vue partial, sans citer de sources et dans une orthographe dplorable on le prendra videmment avec des pincettes.   ::aie::  Faut faire le tri quoi.  

De toute faon, dans toute recherche d'infos, ce qui est important c'est de croiser ses diffrentes sources.




> Notamment, les sciences et l'art. *Bon ok, a compte pas dans ce cas puisque le rap ne rentre ni dans les sciences, ni dans l'art*


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

a rentre dans le militantisme  ::mouarf::

----------


## sylviadesbois

Mme si c'est pas vraiment du rap (c'est plutt du rapcordon), je suis une grande fan de MAP (ministre des affaires populaires) (mais qu'est ce qu'ils ont t faire  l'eurovision!!!), je n'avais plus couter de rap depuis bambi cruz (j'avais ador son duo avec Akhenaton dont je ne me souviens plus le nom sur l'enfance) je les ai dcouvert par hazard en concert j'ai ador cet espce de mix entre Java et IAM.
Mais sinon je rejoins l'avis gnral pour dire que malheureusement pour les gens qui ne cherchent pas  se tenir au courant les rappeurs mdiatiss actuellement sont ceux qui joue dans la provoque et non ceux qui font dans la qualit (IAM except).

----------


## Commodore

> j'ai ador cet espce de mix entre Java et IAM


IAM c'est aussi orient objet ?  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Kihm Xs

orient objet pas vraiment mais orient bling bling avec leur deux derniers albums, certainement

----------


## r0d

Tiens, je me suis r-cout ce matin un album d'Assassin.




> Je ne vote pas, la politique institutionnelle ne m'intresse pas.
> Je rappe pour les bas-fonds, pas pour les bouffons.
> Notre cul n'est pas  vendre, mais pour le tien j'ai du plomb !
> La justice juge sur des critres bien dfinis,
> 80 % des prisonniers sont ouvriers, chmeurs ou sans logis.
> Combien de keufs sont incarcrs ?
> Dites-moi simplement dans l'Histoire
> Le nombre d'hommes politiques dj condamns ?
> Christophe Matieu, Mohamed Diab ou le petit Thibeau
> ...


Vous pensez qu'un album avec des paroles comme a pourrait sortir aujourd'hui?

----------


## Commodore

absolument pas, les personnes vises sont celles au pouvoir et elles utiliseront la censure pour ne pas se faire accuser

edit: cependant LIM continue  sortir ses albums (bien plus violents) sans que personne ne bouge (et Seth Gueko, et Alpha 5.20, et Alibi Montana etc...)

----------


## LeBelge63

Je viens de voir le concert d'IAM en Egypte . Trop le classe.  ::king::

----------


## Higestromm

> Vous pensez qu'un album avec des paroles comme a pourrait sortir aujourd'hui?


Oui

----------


## numew

J'ai pas tout lu, mais j'ai vu que a avait parl de svinkels et de map  ::king:: 

Pour continuer dans le genre c'est du rap, mais pas comme le commun du mortel l'entend j'aurais envie de citer Psykick Lyrikah, nonstop ou karlit et kabok

----------


## Kihm Xs

> karlit et kabok


J'ai pas de sous, j'ai le compte en banque qui pisse le sang
J'ai pas de sous, ma voiture avance quand y'a du vent
J'ai pas de sous, y'a personne qui m'aime pour mon argent

Ils dchirent, je les ai vu en concert, c'est djant

----------


## NiamorH

Je peux pas cautionner des gars qui crivent "koncert" et "fotos" sur leur site.

----------


## Janitrix

Je crois que c'est fait exprs  :;):

----------


## beekeep

> Vous pensez qu'un album avec des paroles comme a pourrait sortir aujourd'hui?


j'espre bien que oui !
pas si terrible ce passage et aucune incitation.

pour revenir  ce que *Commodore_Psykopate* disait



> beaucoup de textes ne contiennent pas de rel message, sinon un message de violence


le problme c'est qu'aujourd'hui la violence dans les lyrics de certains est totalement gratuite.
 mme dans le RAP le plus respectable ( message comme assassin) est ancre une forme de violence que je qualifierais de saine.

je me trompe ?

----------


## NiamorH

> Je crois que c'est fait exprs


C'est a qui est triste. Depuis quand c'est hype ? Les gens ne savent plus crire et les types en rajoutent. Enfin bon je m'insurge, je m'insurge,  part a j'ai rien contre eux, hormis le fait que j'aime pas leur son non plus.

----------


## TwAzO

Aaaaaahhhh! Un topic pour moi: J'adooooore le rap (franais surtout)

Mes rappeurs pfrs (top 3):

- Psykatradelarimia  ::P: 
- Don Choa  :8-): 
- Sefyu  ::king:: 

Les pires:

- LIM  ::evilred:: 
- Booba  ::aie:: 

Voil ^^

----------

